# Whirtlestaffs Wizards Academy Action:  in-character thread



## Leif (Dec 19, 2007)

Whirtlestaffs is located in a very large, square, squat building. It originated several centuries ago as a classic wizard's tower, but outgrew its space, and additions and new wings kept popping up until a limit was finally imposed. Then, it became a perfect cube, 500 feet by 500 feet by 500 feet, quite coincidentally, the exact limitations for the Academy that had been established by the city fathers. Some claim that WWA actually exceeds those limitations by the use of extradimensional space, pocket planes, gates, and ethereal portals. In their defense, Academy officials simply offer their critics a certified measuring stick and tell them to proceed to measure the outer boundaries. There is no claim made that the INNER dimensions equal the outer dimensions, rather, officials simply say, "Pish Posh," or some similar phrase of dismissal.

WWA consists of the aforementioned cubescent building, which has seven floors. The first floor is comprised of the Academy's administrative offices, examination rooms, interview rooms (for prospective employers to conduct interviews of students), and what is commonly referred to as The Vestibule. [The Vestibule is a series of rooms where those inside Academy premises are "cleansed," or "de-magicked" (or as some of the more cynical professors say, "disenchanted") of magical residues before leaving campus.] Near the exit door, the Academy has a very prominent sign that proudly states, "Whirtlestaffs is proud to have achieved 100% Dweomer Containment for the past ____ Days." The blank is the location where wooden numbers are affixed to the wall, and it is the task of Jerabewal (JERROB-YULE), the Chief Custodian/Night Watchman to maintain the correct number on the sign. Currently, the number stands at 684:  it's been almost two whole years since that unfortunate business with the City Councilmen sprouting jackass ears right there in the middle of the Mayor's inaugural address. (Damned shame, that!) Immediately above the first floor is, you guessed it, the second floor, which consists of student dormitories.  The third floor is also student dormitories, but is reserved for upperclassmen nearing graduation, and graduate students.  The fourth floor is a mix of classrooms, libraries, and laboratories.  The fifth is almost completely taken up by an extensive library, but has a couple of the more advanced classrooms and laboratories, also.  The sixth is faculty housing, for those professors who choose to remain on campus when they are not actually performing professorial duties, and the seventh, well, no one can really say about the seventh floor.  Students are forbidden to even approach the stairs leading to the seventh floor.  And, incidentally, there would seem to be no way for the seven stories to take up ALL of 500 feet, and yet the view from the sixth floor windows seems to give the appearance of actually being from an altitude of _greater_ that 500 feet.  Most peculiar....

We now proceed into one of the Common Rooms of the Upperclassman's Dormitory Floor (the third floor) where we join Tylara (Delunamanth Tylarapelotheenia) and Durgeon Firebelly having one of  their ubiquitous debates about racial relations.  (Tylara usually wins these debates, because, like most females, she is usually more prepared to escalate the debate into out-and-out bloodletting.)  Let's listen in....

(Other students are arriving and leaving in a fairly constant stream, as classes have just dismissed for the day.  All players should enter and either choose a side of the debate to support, work on your homework, read the campus paper, or however else you choose to occupy your time.)


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 19, 2007)

*Durgeon (Dwarf Conjurer)*

"Dangnabbit, you, you confounded pointy eared, glade prancing, fey-wannabe,  they do too have beards. Now listen, flora, you can take your silver tongued, elitist, ear-wagging, tree-hugging, dance party somewhere else. You don't have a clue about dwarven women. All red faced and blustery, Durgeon throws his hands up in exasperation "Gaaaahhh!" and stomps over to the farthest desk he can find, drops his dragonhide-bound spellbook on the table, scowls at her, and then sits down.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 19, 2007)

*Tylara Grey Elf Conjurer*

"Now my dear Durgeon, let's be honest. Even though I'm not a dwarf, thank Corellon, I suspect that I know more of dwarven women or any woman for that matter than you do." She tsks sadly as the dwarf retreats just when the discussion gets interesting. She adds to no one in particular, "I could have just summoned a dwarven woman and solved the whole matter, but I doubt Durgeon would be able to take his eyes off his own feet in her presence to see the truth of my assertions."  She settles languidly into a chair and begins munching a moderately overripe pear from her bag. She takes up a paper she has been working on for the _permutations on summoning of elemental beings _ class and begins to make some corrections.


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 19, 2007)

*Durgeon (Dwarf Conjurer)*

Durgeon, even more red faced than before stops mid page-turning and looks up to her "Flora, do you really think you can just summon up a dwarf like were some sort of extrplanar creature ripe for summons? Oh, I forgot, you probably missed that day. _*Grumble, Grumble*_ '_...conjurer_' _*Grumble, Grumble*_ '_planar.._' _*Grumble, Grumble*_ '_dear Durgeon_' _*Grumble, Grumble*_ '_Hrrumph_!'

[*OOC:* If I get to be too much, let me know.]


----------



## Scotley (Dec 19, 2007)

*Tylara Grey Elf Conjurer*

"Oh do stop that grumbling. Just because *you* can't make a dwarf woman appear doesn't mean that I can't." She smiles sweetly and tosses her pear core at a nearby trashcan. Unfortunately, her smooth actions are spoiled by missing the can. She discreetly calls up an unseen servant to clean up the resultant mess and focuses back on her paper. After flipping a few pages she sighs and gets up and goes over to Durgeon. "Look no hard feelings. I really could care less if dwarven women have beards or three breasts for that matter. Let's not feud, I have a new spell I've been just mastered."  She dangles her working spell book before him and waggles it temptingly. "Besides, I'll be it would be really easy to Summon a Swarm in that dungeon you call a room, " she adds with a wink. Tylara places a hand on his shoulder and leans over him. She runs a long slender finger over his book, "What do you say, got anything good in there to show me." 

OOC: Apple toss (1d20+3=8)
(Likewise, somebody stop me if Tylara begins to offend too much. She's gonna offend some, but I'll try to keep it short of too much.   )


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 19, 2007)

*Durgeon (Dwarf Conjurer)*

He glowers his eyes at her, shrugs her hand off his shoulder, and the brushes her finger away from his precious spell book.  "Wouldn't you like to know Elf. Summon Swarm... " *He looks around furtively* "Later.."

"Your paper shuffelig over there. Its basic Planar Methodology, right at the top of the page. Diagram 10-7 with the set of words on the page before and then you finish wit the  '_Faerie Flourish_'." *Shakes his head at her*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 20, 2007)

*Pandak Kaswitikan - Dwarf Transmuter*

Pandak saunters into the room, his tall gangly (for a dwarf) form dripping sweat in spite of the fact that he seems hardly winded.

"_Kumusta_, Ty!  Grumblebelly!  What are we arguing about today?"


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 20, 2007)

*Durgeon (Dwarf Conjurer)*

"... and another thing, Miss Faeri Princess, how can you not have wanted to study '_Advanced Planar Mechanics and Summoning Theory_' prior to graduation in our field of specialty. That is like asking to become those fabled damsels in distress. You will end up summoning things that you know nothing about assuming you live long enough ..." Durgeon stops speaking mid-sentence and shakes his head in disbelief as Pandak enters the room and speaks. He stomps back to his table and grumbles "Gnome!" and goes back to forcefully shuffling papers and studying.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 20, 2007)

*Pandak Kaswitikan - Dwarf Transmuter*

Pulling at his sweaty clothes, Pandak glances around the room for a moment before 'coming to.'  He snaps back to present time and place with a small shake.

"My lady Ty, I hope you have an excellent day!  I have to clean up and hit the books.  Got a test in Molecular Composition tomorrow and Professor Orfhlaigh promised to winnow out every last one of us that doesn't have the material down cold.

Make sure Grumblebelly stays focused - you get him thinking about the girls again and his grades will drop two or three points at least."

With that comment, he heads off to his room to clean up after his workout.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 20, 2007)

When Alexandra bustles in, she has a package, a thick bundle of parchment, what looks like a tiny tree, and a vase all bundled together in her arms in a stack that covers her face...making her look like a pile of odds and ends with arms and legs, with a golden-blonde mop at the top.

"Excuse me!" she bleats desperately as she operates the latch and opens the door with her foot, while precariously balancing on the other...then quickly hurries through before the heavy wooden aparture can close. "Pardon me! Can't see you if you're in front! "Clear a path!"

She starts taking big, high steps towards the doors to the dormitories, as if terrified of stepping on something...or someone...volatile.


----------



## Zurai (Dec 20, 2007)

Turroth strides into the common room, takes note of the elf and dwarves engaged in another "animated discussion", and sighs to himself. With a few quick gestures, he _prestidigitates_ a soothing white noise into being around his ears, then finds a chair and settles in to study his "Advanced Magical Theory" and "Portals and Pie: A Labyrinthine Introduction" texts.


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 20, 2007)

*Durgeon (Dwarf Conjurer)*

Durgeon whips *Pandak* a sneer at the mention of '_Grumblebelly_'. "Aren't you researching a Silence Spell there, Gnome? If not, could you?"

He does not even look up when *Alexandra* enters the room. He shakes his head as she struggles with her precarious load, unable to keep himself from sneaking a look at Alex's muted beauty. 

"By the grace of Moradin woman, can you possibly make more of a scene." he snaps as he jumps out of his seat. He stomps over to her circus act, puts  gently gruff hand on her to stabilize and guide her, and then holds the door open. "Now get, Clockwork. I have tests to study for." He throws a another grumble in *Pandak*'s direction

Once she has finished exiting to room, and he takes a moment too long to watch her leave. He shakes his head again while grumbling and stomping his way back to his seat. 

As the soon-to-be class valedictorian, *Turroth*, enters the study room Durgeon "I'm sorry Valy, was I suppose to clap?"


----------



## Scotley (Dec 20, 2007)

*Tylara*

"My room for swapping not yours." She grins and backs off. In response to his comments on her work, Tylara makes a rude gesture at Durgeon, "Here's your 'Faerie Flourish'," and returns to her paper. 

"I am having a most wonderful day Pandak, I was born an elf, every day is an excellent day. Eh, Orfhlaigh is an old stick in the mud. He thinks his little Molecular Composition piece is the center of the magical universe. I guess when you're in his class it is. Good luck with that."  

"Ah Alexandra honey, do be careful with that tree now."  There is genuine concern in her voice. Perhaps there is something to that treehugger stuff. Tylara directs her unseen servant from trash duty to clearing a path and opening the door for Alexandra, only to have Durgeon rush to the lady's aid. She snorts and tries to look disintersted.


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 20, 2007)

*Durgeon (Dwarf Conjurer)*

Durgeon blushes at *Tylara*'s mentioning '_her room_' and then tries to hide an embarrassed smile under a visage of grumbling dourness. He offhandedly whispers "Just trying to help, Flora." as he returns to his paper shuffling and an attempt to study for the "_Molecular Composition_" test tomorrow. 

He grumbles not so softly "Gnome." at *Pandak* having reminded him about this formula and diagram crunched test. Fortunately there is a little overlap with his '_Advanced Planar Mechanics_' and  '_Planar Compositions and Metaphysical Theory'_ classes so he has some frame of reference to make it a little less difficult.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 20, 2007)

*Tylara*

Finishing the corrections on her paper, Tylara neatly places the sheets back in a folder and drops it into her backpack gruning, "Bah, you've seen one Mephit, you've seen them all." She flips though her planner sees nothing that can't be put off until later and snaps it shut. Looking at her fellow students she comments, "I'm bored. Let's do something."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 20, 2007)

Durgeon hears a voice, coming from*"Come on come on mi big friend, you know I'm the only gnome around here."* But there is nothing there... or at least nothing visible.
*"Or here" *he said in Tylaras back.
*"Or here too" *he said on Pandacks side.
*"Well that seems like to much gnomes for you mortals to bare. Lets just be me, Dalomock" *and with that, the invisible gnome became visible, sited on a chair, with a smile on his face. As always he is dressed in bright greens yellows and blues.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 20, 2007)

*Tylara*

"Oh, have you been invisible? I'm so used to overlooking you, I didn't notice."


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 20, 2007)

*Durgeon (Dwarf Conjurer)*

"Moradin, please save me." Durgeon whispers while making a quick prayer motion. The dwarf looks to *Dalomock* and says, annoyed, "There are two g'nomes too many here. Do you g'know that you are the reason that I have learned See Invis? I only wish that you g'knew a Silence spell as well. At least your Invisibility can save me from g'nawing my own eyes out."

He snickers at Tylara's comment.


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 20, 2007)

*Gregroy Malfoy - wizard*

Entering the room, Gregory will snort in disgust at the neverending argument going on bewteen the elf and dwarf. He then makes his way to a comfortable chair close to a side table where he starts to read the campus and daily newspaper. A copy of "Wizard's Quarterly" can also be seen next to to the newspapers.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 20, 2007)

The gnome points both the elf and the dwarf with his long thin fingers. *"You two need a life. And to get married, no one can hate another so much and don't be in love with. Now shush! You neverending debates don't let us, the really good students to focus on our really important matters." *he said and start playing with a metal sphere, that he makes fly throw the room.


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 20, 2007)

*Durgeon (Dwarf Conjurer)*

As *Gregory* enters the room Durgeon asks "Seen any zombies lately, Malfoy?" and he snickers. 

"Fall in a pothole, g'nome." the dwarf snides to *Dalomock* as he keeps on studying, hoping that *Tylara* will drop the '_I'm bored._' shctick, because this never ends _too_ well.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 20, 2007)

*"Oh I'm an angry grumbling dwarf"* Dalomock mocks, making the sphere fly pass the dwarf head, making some hairs move with the wind it produces.* "Summon something funny to cheer us up"*


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 20, 2007)

*Durgeon (Dwarf Conjurer)*

"How about a _Celestial Badger_ or two that can save us all by invoking its ability to _Smite Annoying_. I can special order up one for ya if ya like." Durgeon remarks to *Dalomock*.

The dwarf keeps on studying while occasionally eyeing *Tylara* hoping that she will find studying a better use of her time than getting us all into trouble.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 20, 2007)

There's a muffled crash from Alexandra's room, then another set of thumps. This is followed by the now-familiar sound of Alex casting a _Mending_ cantrip. A moment later and she comes out, now unladen, with a rueful expression as she rubs her elbow while adjusting her newly cracked glasses.

"Hi everyone," the somewhat foppishly dressed wizardess says sheepishly. "Sorry about that."

She looks around, taking stock.

"So! Anything interesting going on?"


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 20, 2007)

*Durgeon (Dwarf Conjurer)*

Durgeon just shakes his head while the commotion that is *Alexandra* is working through  its familiar course.

"Have you considered - being careful, Clockwork? With as much work that you do with chemicals one would think you would have learned _that_ skill so as to not blow yourself, or someone else, up in the lab."


----------



## Scotley (Dec 20, 2007)

"Now Durgeon, you know undead can't see themselves in mirrors." She chuckles at the notion of marriage. "I might consider it, but there is certainly no one around here who could qualify as 'best man'." She blows Durgeon a kiss. "What say you Durgeon, you're a dwarf can you get me a big diamond?"


----------



## Scotley (Dec 20, 2007)

To Alexandra, Tylara responds, "Deadly dull dear. We have the worlds stuffiest Gnome telling people not to kid around and lots of grumbling. Indeed were it not for the mysterious crashes you're making in the other room I might well have died of bordem by now. Can't we do something fun? I could summon something into the underclassmen's floor and we could watch the chaos?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 20, 2007)

*Gregory Malfoy -Wizard*

Durgeon - "My the dwarf with an interracial crush speaks"..Gregory says then adds "Would't you like to know, but then again it if you did know if would proably shrivel that rat's nest under your chin"

Pulling out a spell book with the front and back covers being made of red dragon hide and the spine of black dragon hide, indicated to says to the Gnome "I have several interesting protective spells as well as a few more obscure ones if you would be interested in having a look"


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 20, 2007)

*Durgeon (Dwarf Conjurer)*

Durgeon scowls at the *elftress* "Baahh! Dwarf and Elf? Who has heard of such a thing. That, that, that... that's like elves and pyromancers being friends and watching the forests burn happily together. Nothing good comes of it. Besides, your not my type. No beard. His face crunches up in mock distaste.

His shoulders sag a little when *Tylara* mentions '_do something fun_' realizing that she is not going to let this go. The dwarf chuckles at the thought of Summoning something in the uderclassmen's floor. That was always a hoot.


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 20, 2007)

*Durgeon (Dwarf Conjurer)*

Durgeon stands up quickly and looks to *Gregory* with face red in anger "Rats nest.... I... I... Grrr.....

A dwarf - afraid. I think not Malfoy. Thats, thats, thats preposterous. No  formerly dead thing, which couldn't even handle being alive, is going to cause the shadow of fear cross this dwarf's heart. It will take a lot more than that." He quickly, and with little care, gathers his books up and stomps his way towards the room's door. 

He turns around and grumpily says "... and I happen to like my dungeon." and stomps away towards his room.


----------



## Leif (Dec 20, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> There's a muffled crash from Alexandra's room, then another set of thumps. This is followed by the now-familiar sound of Alex casting a _Mending_ cantrip. A moment later and she comes out, now unladen, with a rueful expression as she rubs her elbow while adjusting her newly cracked glasses.
> "Hi everyone," the somewhat foppishly dressed wizardess says sheepishly. "Sorry about that."
> She looks around, taking stock.
> "So! Anything interesting going on?"



OOC:  I'm assuming that if Alex is up to something significant in her room with all of those supplies and texts she was carrying, that you will kindly give me at least a hint about it before she demolishes the Academy?  hehehe


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 20, 2007)

"You know, I'm not clumsy," Alexandra insists with her cultured accent. "I'm really not. I just...my professors just gave me too much...I suppose I shouldn't try to carry it all at once, but it seems like such a waste of time to set some down and carry the rest, and then go back and get the bit I set down and carry it as well..."

She sighs and pushes her glasses up her nose. "It's _inefficient._"

Inefficient was the closest thing to profanity to ever leave Alexandra's lips. She was an odd duck even among wizards, because rather than looking for ever more powerful spells, she instead sought ways to get more use out of less powerful spells. To get the most use out of the least power. To make magic...efficient.

"Anyway..." she pauses as Durgeon storms past into his room. "...I'm game for a bit of fun, certainly."

(OOC - Oh, it's just for flavor. Class materials and homework that she's carrying too much of and are providing entertaining sound effects as a result. Anything that would have a game effect and I'd ask you about first. )


----------



## Leif (Dec 20, 2007)

OOC:  I know, I just couldn't let a comedic opportunity pass me by.


----------



## Leif (Dec 20, 2007)

*THE PLOT THICKENS (ever so slightly??)*

OOC:  We only seem to be missing Capizzio Del Collines, human wizard (generalist) [as portrayed by Scott DeWar], and possibly our late addition to the group (who may not actually be coming at all, I suppose).  So, what say we go ahead and begin, and they can be worked in as they arrive.  Ummm, yes, well, I'll go ahead and give Cappizzio until this evening (say around 8, cst), before I begin in earnest, but here are the preliminaries:

Durgeon Firebelly has not taken more than three steps toward his room, (which is in the furthest, most dusty corner of the Third Floor) when he hears, through the just-closed oaken door, Tylara's musical voice chime his name, "Oh Durrrrr-geon!! Come back here, Love, you forgot your kiss!"

Meanwhile, [sblock=those inside the Common Room]All of you watch Durgeon leave the room in a huff, and very shortly after that, Tylara looks astounded as she and all the rest hear HER voice (coming from who knows where) say, "Oh Durrrrr-geon!! Come back here, Love, you forgot your kiss!" [/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 20, 2007)

*Durgeon (Dwarf Conjurer)*

Those inside the common room hear Durgeon's stomping stop, and then a piercing yet  grumbling 'GGAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!' as his stomp steps continue on and away.


----------



## Leif (Dec 20, 2007)

*For Durgeon*

[sblock=Grumblebelly]Durgeon takes another step or two outsdie the common room when he is abruptly stopped by a barrier.  Looking up as he rubs his forehead, there is nothing visible in his way, but there is a barrier in front of him.  _"So that's what a Wall of Force looks like,"_ he thinks.[/sblock]

[sblock=Everyone Else]Following the exclamation of disgust that identifies Durgeon even better than his signature, you hear only two more Dwarvish stomps before all is still again.[/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 20, 2007)

*Durgeon (Dwarf Conjurer)*

*Leif* [sblock]*Durgeon'*s  face and eyes flush with anger scans around for the culprit, fully expecting a  Professor to be about to see what all of the commotion is in their section of the common area - again.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Dec 20, 2007)

*Durgeon*

[sblock=for Durgeon]Looking around, Durgeon sees no one.  Just himself, an invisible barrier in front of him (well, he doesn't SEE the barrier, but his forehead KNOWS that it's there), and the door to the common room behind him.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Dec 20, 2007)

*Tylara*

The conjuress had gotten quiet and cool after the comment about burning trees. Now she stood alert and curious. "Well, I've often heard the expression 'if walls could talk', but I never suspected they'd use my voice. Looks like boredom might be abated for the time being."


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 20, 2007)

*Durgeon (Dwarf Conjurer)*

*Leif* [sblock]Durgeon squints his eyes to look carefully around for the culprit. He defensively casts '_See Invis_' and then looks around again, while smiling like '_I've got ya._' and readies to '_summon a critter_'.[/sblock]

[*OOC:* Leaving for the night. I might not be able to post until tomorrow. We shall see.]


----------



## Leif (Dec 20, 2007)

*Durgeon Firebelly, Wizard at Loose Ends*

[sblock=Durgeon]_See Invisibility_ reveals nothing more to Durgeon than his eyes had done by themselves.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 20, 2007)

*Pandak Kaswitikan*

Pandak slides back into the common room just in time to hear the Ice Queen's voice call out seductively to his favorite Dwarvish wizard.  His bushy black eyebrows crawl up his freshly shaved scalp as he realizes the voice didn't come from the corner of the room where she is sitting.

"OK _that's_ a little creepy, Dalomok.  _Her_ voice using _that_ tone?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 20, 2007)

*Gregory Malfoy - Wizard*

As Duregon leaves the room, Gregory will commetn "I did not know dwarves were so sensetive" then with a sly grin goes back to reading his paper.


----------



## Leif (Dec 20, 2007)

*Pandak, and All*

[sblock=Pandak]OOC:  Sorry Pandak, I didn't realize that you had left the room, I thought you were just working on your homework here.     Glad you're back, though![/sblock]

*Note For All*
There are numerous doors into, out of, and through the common room that lead variously, to different residential wings of this floor, and to more common areas such as the staircase, dining hall, study rooms, etc.  Durgeon left through the door to the common areas, which leads to a shortcut to his corridor at the extreme rear of the floor, while Pandak and Alexandra have used the doors that lead directly to their respective residential corridors.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 20, 2007)

Alex looks around at the voice, then looks back at the gnomes.

"He's in kind of a bad mood," she reproves gently. "You should leave him alone."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 21, 2007)

Leif said:
			
		

> [sblock=Pandak]OOC:  Sorry Pandak, I didn't realize that you had left the room, I thought you were just working on your homework here.     Glad you're back, though![/sblock]




[sblock=Leif]No problem - Pandak was sweaty from his daily workout.  Trying to learn to use that WarAxe and Chain Shirt is hard work!  He had to go clean up before studying. I didn't make that clear, I suppose - I'll go back and edit the post where I intended him to leave.

Done.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 21, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Alex looks around at the voice, then looks back at the gnomes.
> 
> "He's in kind of a bad mood," she reproves gently. "You should leave him alone."




OOC: Only one gnome, I think.  In spite of "Grumblebelly's" comments, Pandak's a dwarf


----------



## Zurai (Dec 21, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "He's in kind of a bad mood," she reproves gently. "You should leave him alone."




"It's Durgeon. He's _always_ in a bad mood. I think he likes it that way. Dwarves." Turroth says the last with a snort.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 21, 2007)

*"I think that a dwarf can be very nice, if he or she stops the drinking when they reach the two gallons of ale." *Dalomock states. *"And I didn't make any noise."*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 21, 2007)

*Pandak Kaswitikan - Dwarf Transmuter*

"Well . . . if it wasn't you, and it wasn't her . . ."


----------



## Scotley (Dec 21, 2007)

"Dear Durgeon is just high strung. He'll be alright once a Dwarven lass uncurls his beard for him," she notes with a wicked gleam in her eye. "Now, I've nothing against walls talking, but I do take umbrage at them using my voice." She gets up and looks about for anything out of the ordinary.

OOC: Search check (1d20+6=22)


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 21, 2007)

*Durgeon (Dwarf Conjurer)*

*Leif*[sblock]Durgeon will play mime for a little bit to try to find if he can leave the area, or if the wall prevents him from leaving.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 21, 2007)

Alexandra waits expectantly, and when Durgeon doesn't storm back in demanding that the elf take it back, she starts getting worried. Maybe, she thinks, that cry of his wasn't disgust after all...

"Shouldn't he have come in and thrown an axe at her or something?" she asks. With that she cautiously approaches the door the dwarf left through.

"Durgeon? It wasn't Tylara! We don't know who it was."

"Durgeon?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 21, 2007)

*Gregory Malfoy*

"If Drugeon is not up to the respone then he should keep his mouth shut instead of making sly commetns and innuendo's that only he thinks are funny."


----------



## Leif (Dec 21, 2007)

*Durgeon Firebelly*



			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> *Leif*[sblock]Durgeon will play mime for a little bit to try to find if he can leave the area, or if the wall prevents him from leaving.[/sblock]



[sblock=Durgeon]Durgeon finds that the barrier prevents him from going forward away from the room.  Following the curve of the barrier further, he finds that the only way that he can go is back into the common room.  

Sometime during his investigation, Durgeon hears a concerned voice from the common room:  "Durgeon? It wasn't Tylara! We don't know who it was."
"Durgeon?"

Perhaps he could defeat the barrier if he could reach over it.  But, alas, it is at least as tall as he can reach.  As Durgeon is giving up and heading back into the room, his eye falls upon a piece of parchment leaning propped against the door. [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Dec 21, 2007)

*Tylara*

Tylara looks all around very carefully.  She thought she saw an extra shadow against the bookcases for just a moment, but no, she must just need more sleep tonight.


----------



## Leif (Dec 21, 2007)

Alexandra is concerned about the erstwhile dwarf, but she is not too alarmed, because Durgeon has always been very self-willed and headstrong about this sort of thing.  He usually does just exactly what he wants to do, and he does not react well to any sort of "mothering."


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 21, 2007)

*Durgeon (Dwarf Conjurer)*

*Leif*[sblock]Durgeon shakes his head and picks up the parchment with a snap almost trying to rip it in the process, but with his practiced bookbinders hands doesn't and reads it - color returning to his face as he calms down a bit.

Once he hears the Tylara's voice he thinks to reply, knowing it to be true, but is curious about this paper and who he will, someday, turn into a newt - and the perpatrator will _not_ get better.   [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Dec 21, 2007)

*Durgeon Firebelly and ALL*

[sblock=D. Firebelly]The parchment is folded down the middle like a greeting card.  There are no marks on the outside, front or back, so Durgeon opens it and finds these words inside:  _"Treasures beyond imagining are sometimes enrobed in the Utterly Mundane."_[/sblock]

[sblock=Those inside the Common Room]Pandak suddenly doubles over in his seat, then leaps up, and runs from the room in the direction of the dormitories.[/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 21, 2007)

*Durgeon (Dwarf Conjurer)*

*Leif*[sblock]'_What is it with Wizards and their little riddles - toying with you like they know everything. A bunch or arrog...'_ His thought stops midway. He shakes his head in frustration, crumples up the paper, and puts it in his pocket. [/sblock]

Stompsing his redfaced way back into the common room, Durgeon flings open the door mumbling something about '_...damnable wizards..._' *_grumble, grumble_* '_...riddles..._' *_grumble, grumble_* '_...newts..._' and then sitting back down in his seat with a heavy _thunk_.


----------



## Leif (Dec 21, 2007)

*oh, yeah*

[sblock=Durgeon]Almost forgot:  The note that you found in the hall is written in Sylvanoptera.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Dec 21, 2007)

After a moment, the door to the Common Room opens violently again, and Durgeon clumps back in, stomping his redfaced way back to his seat, mumbling something about "...damnable wizards..." [presumably he is not speaking of himself?  ] "*grumble, grumble*...riddles...*grumble, grumble*...newts..."  and then sitting back down in his seat with a heavy thunk.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 21, 2007)

Dalamock looks at the events unfold. Then he says *".... Hem.... I'm going out of here"* He steps up and follows Pandak


----------



## Leif (Dec 22, 2007)

*Summary So Far*

Durgeon Firebelly, Dwarf Wizard, was having a small debate (no pun intended, really!) with Delunamanth Tylarapelotheenia, or"Tylara," for short, a female gray elf wizard.  As usually happens when these two are within earshot of each other, Tylara was getting the better of the exchange.  Tylara was, as always, remaining completely calm and cool, while Durgeon was just about to rupture something.  (Hopefully, something that he could live without!)  Durgeon decided that it was time for a strategic retreat, and left the Common Room of Whirtlestaff's third floor.  Right after he left, there was a mass auditory hallucination or an auditory illusion, or something:  it sounded exactly like Tylara's voice calling out to Durgeon, saying:  "Oh Durrrrr-geon!! Come back here, Love, you forgot your kiss!"  Tylara claims that she never said this, however.  Durgeon, not wanting anything more to do with Tylara, continued to stomp off down the hallway.  The wizards in the Common Room didn't know what to make of this occurrence, but they all heard Tylara's voice and saw that it wasn't her speaking.  Meanwhile, in the hallway, Durgeon finds that he can't return to his room after all, because there is an invisible barrier preventing his movement in every direction except back into the Common Room by other exits.  About this time, Pandak, the Gnome, and Dalomock, the "other" Dwarf, leave the room by other exits. They appeared to be uninterested in these goings on and went somewhere else in search of entertainment.  And then Durgeon walks back into the room, grumbling about wizards, riddles, and newts.
So, now, we find the wizards wondering just what is going on.  What will they do next?


----------



## Scotley (Dec 22, 2007)

*Tylara*

"Someone or something is obviously toying with us. Any thoughts? You're all geniuses and trained wizards, you must have some opinions." She casts a minor spell and looks about some more. Everyone recognizes the simple cantrip of detect magic.


----------



## Leif (Dec 22, 2007)

*Delunamanth Tylarapelotheenia  and Mikkana Raschika*

[sblock=Tylara]Where, or upon what, is she directing her spell?[/sblock]

All:  you were not paying much attention when *Mikkana Raschika * came into the common room.  Mikkana, a Diviner and something of a gearhead, sometimes dashes by the library as soon as classes are over to speak to her father, Rothwell, who is the head librarian.  (The whole family apparently has a thing for information.)  At any rate, she has entered now, and sits among you all, just like she had been there all along.

There are a few more stragglers who have not arrived yet, but the "Cabal" as you call yourselves, tends to have a very fluid membership from day to day, and even from moment to moment.  Whenever there are a handful of you together, the odds of mischief escalate exponentially.  Heaven forfend all of you being actively engaged in the group at the exact same time!  (DM cardiacs will, no doubt, ensue.)


----------



## Scotley (Dec 22, 2007)

[sblock=DM]First, where she thought she saw a shadow and then where the voice seemed to come from and then I guess she'll just try a circuit of the room.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Dec 22, 2007)

[sblock=Tylara]No, she detects nothing in those places.[/sblock]


*General Note About Magic Inside Whirtlestaffs*
There is probably not even one single object (except for maybe a few sticks of chalk) inside Whirtlestaffs that has not been subjected to at least a dozen or so spells over the years.  One or two spells will pretty much dissipate when the spell ends, but hundreds, thousands, or even more spells will eventually leave enough background residue that they will register a positive result with a detect magic, even though the item is not "enchanted" in any usable sense.  Basically, if you are going to wave around a detect magic in Whirtlestaffs, you'd better have your sunglasses on!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 22, 2007)

*Capizzo!*

Capizzio  is only one of the stream of students moving through the halls of the esteemed acadamy with the typical math/ magical formula racing through his brain when he hears the voices of Master Firebelly and Mistress Tylara having their scheduled lover's quarrel emminating forth from the commen room ahead. Grinning widely with bright teeth against his olive comlextion, he enters the room at an uncharisticly silent moment during the racial elitest conversation.

With a questioning look he leans over to the nearest member of the 'cabal' and asks "Did I miss something?" he silently watches the elf casting a spell and then gazes about the room.

]ooc[ sorry for the slow entrence...i still am under limited use of a computer as mine seems to have dropped its IPAddie and wont generate a new one...Read:no internet access ]/ooc[


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 22, 2007)

*Durgeon (Dwarf Conjurer)*

Durgeon snaps his head around and delivers a snide look to the *Capizzio* and then on his way back to grumbling grumbles '_Gnome_' when his eyes pass over *Mikkanna*. He opens up his book of class notes father gruffly and then starts to look like he is studying.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 22, 2007)

Alexandra replies to Capizzio as she sits down, "Someone's been having Durgeon and Tylara on. The only weird part is that it wasn't one of us."

She takes an object that looks like a sparrow or wren made from copper and brass plates joined together with tiny rivets in an overlapping fashion that looks quite convincingly feather-like out of her satchel and sets it on the table, then starts searching for something else in her bag.

"It seems harmless enough though. Just a voice. I still think Pandak or Dalomock might have done it. They left fast enough."


----------



## KerlanRayne (Dec 22, 2007)

Kerlan Rayne walks into the room with a smile on his face. "Hey Guys, how's everyone doing?" He is in a verry chipper mood which, most likely, is too much for some people. He looks very plain in his brown traveling clothes. He looks very out of place at the school among all the robes, but he prefers not to be in uniform when not in classes. 









*OOC:*


 Sorry I'm coming in late. Leif says he would let me in since he closed the recruiting earlier than he said he would.


----------



## Leif (Dec 22, 2007)

IC:  It is getting late in the evening now, and tomorrow being Saturday in the game (No class at the Academy!!  Yea!), everyone agrees to get together again here, following a semi-late and leisurely breakfast, say meet about 10:30 am?



			
				KerlanRayne said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Sorry I'm coming in late. Leif says he would let me in since he closed the recruiting earlier than he said he would.











*OOC:*



OOC:  No apology necessary.  And DON'T try to make it all my fault that you're late, either!!     (I only accept partial blame.)

OOC:  I'm having out-of-game (OOG?) issues/concerns, so it may be after Christmas before we can really get going here.  Hopefully, I'll be able to put up a preliminary post tomorrow, but I can't gurantee that, either.  Please use this time to have your OOC discussions (in the OOC thread, please?) about spell swapping and all that.  Then when we get going, everyone should have all the kinks worked out and characters will, hopefully, be finalized.  MERRY CHRISTMAS ALL!!!!


----------



## Scotley (Dec 23, 2007)

*Tylara*

"Well, I for one, won't stick around here to be mocked by the walls. Since no one seems to have anything more exciting to do, I'm going to bed. See you at breakfast." She gathers her things and makes her way to her room. A very pleasant place with a small window, a mural of a pastoral scene painted on the wall and several small plants.


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 23, 2007)

Putting hies newspapper down, Gregory will say "I heard wer suppose to have Tripe Stew AGAIN for supper, I absolutly refuse to eat it anyone care to joing me for dinner"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 23, 2007)

Capizzio watches Tylara exit flashing a flitatious wink and smile at her. he shrugs when she continues on without seeing him. leaning down to ales he says to her, "i gues it was one of those two who left befo i got here then. i hate missing all of the fun."

as Kerlan walks in and speaks, Capizzio waves at him and replies, " hey Kap! we must have missed quite the dialog apperently...even the stones had something to say!" His stomach growls on cue when the suggestion of food elsewhere is mentioned by Gregory. 

"sounds great to me! how about you alex?" he watches with silent intrest as she fiddles with the copper constructs


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 23, 2007)

"Sure, I'll have one," Alex mumbles as she peers between the 'feathers' of the bird at the complicated apparatus inside.

Then she frowns as her brain catches itself up on its inner chatlog of the conversations spinning around her. She looks around at Capizzio.

"Wait. What?"


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 23, 2007)

*Durgeon (Male Dwarf Conjurer)*

Durgeon forcefully gathers his books and papers shortly after *Tylara* leaves and grumbles his way out of the common room. The dwarf follows her to help make himself feel better by exchanging spells in _her_ room.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 23, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Sure, I'll have one," Alex mumbles as she peers between the 'feathers' of the bird at the complicated apparatus inside.
> 
> Then she frowns as her brain catches itself up on its inner chatlog of the conversations spinning around her. She looks around at Capizzio.
> 
> "Wait. What?"



"Dinner? You, Gregory, Myself, maybe Kerlan?" he looks to the last named to get a response, " Either that or it is _tripe stew_ *shudder* again *shudder*"


----------



## KerlanRayne (Dec 24, 2007)

"Sure, food sounds good about now. I'll even use a little magic to flavor the food for everyone if need be." 

Kerlan Rayne


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 24, 2007)

*"I need some sleep... So much fun leave me so tired..." *the gnome jokes to the hurry dwarf.


----------



## Leif (Dec 24, 2007)

*DM's OOC Observation*



			
				Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> *"I need some sleep... So much fun leave me so tired..." *the gnome jokes to the hurry dwarf.




***  I distinctly remember you withdrawing from this game ***  

Or, as you put it:  "Dalamock looks at the events unfold. Then he says '.... Hem.... I'm going out of here' He steps up and follows Pandak" [post # 63]

Are you changing your mind now, and not leaving like Pandak?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 24, 2007)

OOC //Of course I'm not leaving the game, I'm just leaving the room, as both the dwarf and the grey elf did. Sometimes I tend to do two things: 1) not understanding completly what the others say. I had no idea the dwarf was leaving the game, I thought he was leaving the room only.
2) Not getting my self explained. Don't even know if what I have just said has any coherence.  I guess its the hard thing about not speaking in your native tongue. //


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 24, 2007)

Alexandra blinks owlishly behind her oversized glasses as the words click together in her still distracted mind.

"Is it mealtime already? Where does it all go...? Oh! Right. No, that sounds fine. I mean, yes, dinner. Not tripe."

She gets up and stuffs the little sculpture back in her satchel.

"Ready."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 24, 2007)

Capizzio's smile enlargens as the dinner group gathers size and momentum. "Dalomock, will you be joining us too, or will you be going to bed hungry. would be an awful tradgety, that.?"

]ooc[voda vosa, look in my post in the ooc thread, please]ooc[


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 24, 2007)

*"Food always sound good to me... And I have just got my first dinner so... Of course I'll join you my friends!" *Dalomock says patting his belly.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 24, 2007)

*Tylara*

While trading spells in her room, Tylara produces a bounty of granola and dried fruit from her bag and actually forgets to be condescending or insulting while she's working. Durgeon notes again the long sword hanging on the wall in brackets beside the bed as Tylara's not so subtle reminder that she prefers to sleep alone. 

"Knock! Oh, I'm going to have big fun with this one."


----------



## Leif (Dec 24, 2007)

*Ooops!*



			
				Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> OOC //Of course I'm not leaving the game, I'm just leaving the room, as both the dwarf and the grey elf did. Sometimes I tend to do two things: 1) not understanding completly what the others say. I had no idea the dwarf was leaving the game, I thought he was leaving the room only.
> 2) Not getting my self explained. Don't even know if what I have just said has any coherence.  I guess its the hard thing about not speaking in your native tongue. //



OOC:  Let me say once again, V.V., that I very much regret my misunderstanding of your earlier post.  We are all glad to have you and Dalomock among us, and we will give you whatever help you need whenever you ask.    

I sometimes have a tendency to use obscure and strange words.  If I write something that is too hard to understand, then please, someone, gently remind me?


----------



## Leif (Dec 24, 2007)

*Dinnertime!*

As most of the "Cabal" gathers in the Foyer of Whirtlestaff's, Jerabewal the Night Watchman is just coming on duty and offers to hold open the door for you.

"Stepping out for a bite of supper, are you, Gentle Wizards?  You're going to miss the glorious tripe, you know!" then he puts a hand to his mouth to muffle his chuckle.  "Oh, and I have it on VERY GOOD authority," here he pats his own, generously proportioned tummy, "that the beef brisket down at the "Staff of Life" is very fresh and tasty this evening."  The Staff of Life is just a few short blocks from the Academy, and it is the usual off-campus refuge for the hungry students of Whirtlestaffs.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 24, 2007)

*"I'll be having three then!"*


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 24, 2007)

*Durgeon (Male Dwarf Conjurer)*

Durgeon, grumpy and sullen enters and throws his unlocked spell book on her bed and says "Have at it elf." He begrudgingly partakes of her fruit and granola while copying her spells. He does not say much for the time that he is there.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 24, 2007)

"Oh come on, don't be so glum. I've got some good stuff in my book for you."  Tylara is as close to bubblely as she gets during the trading. "Would you like some tea or maybe a glass of wine?"


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 24, 2007)

*Durgeon (Male Dwarf Conjurer)*

"Yea, I know Flora. Hopefully, you will find something of use in mine. " 

_*Gumble, Grumble*_ "Damnable Wizards."

"Just give me the bottle there. Princess."  _*Gumble, Grumble*_


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 24, 2007)

Leif said:
			
		

> As most of the "Cabal" gathers in the Foyer of Whirtlestaff's, Jerabewal the Night Watchman is just coming on duty and offers to hold open the door for you.
> 
> "Stepping out for a bite of supper, are you, Gentle Wizards?  You're going to miss the glorious tripe, you know!" then he puts a hand to his mouth to muffle his chuckle.  "Oh, and I have it on VERY GOOD authority," here he pats his own, generously proportioned tummy, "that the beef brisket down at the "Staff of Life" is very fresh and tasty this evening."  The Staff of Life is just a few short blocks from the Academy, and it is the usual off-campus refuge for the hungry students of Whirtlestaffs.




"That sounds quite promising, to the staff for life then perhaps?", he asks of the others as we all (hopefully) exit through the proffered opening of the door.


----------



## Leif (Dec 24, 2007)

*Those Going to The Staff of Life*

The short walk to the Staff of Life is uneventful, as usual, and you enjoy a marvelous repast of beef brisket that fully lives up to your expectations.  The cabbage, peas, and fried potatoes are also beyond compare.  The ale and wine are as good as ever.  Dessert, anyone, or perhaps another helping of the brisket, or does anyone have anything else to attend to before returning to the roost?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 25, 2007)

*"I'm in the mood of a coffee and some late chatting with you my peers. What do you think?"*


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 25, 2007)

Alexandra yawns and leans back to pat her belly...still slim under her smart vest, but perhaps the buttons are straining just a little where before they were perfectly fit.

"About what?" she inquires contentedly. "Anything but school, please. It's rather nice to have a moment where I don't have to think about classes."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 25, 2007)

*"I don't know... How about your life before the academy? Or... your life after it, plans... don't really know..."*


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 25, 2007)

Capizzio looks off at empty space contemplating the question of the inquisitive gnome, " My life befor the acadamy? Hmmmm...my life has been the acadamy, the acadamy has been my life. My mother teaches the advanced arcane studies class, my father hunts down peculiarities and antiquities. He is a teacher of and a student of history. I have to work hard just to do something without their notice...although they always find out about when i got in trouble, like the time i snuck out of the acadamy while they were teaching. i hid on the underside of a cart returning after a food delivery...blah blah blah...and i heard the city was under siege by a dragon! turned out to be a performance by a traveling drama group. good show that. mom found me though. after dad was done with me i couldn't sit for 2 hours!....blah blah blah...so how about you guys?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 25, 2007)

"Mother and father Dalomock are fine alchemists, I was to follow their path. But magic seems more profitable. Although I have a feeling with chemistry you know... After I graduate from here, I'll get some adventurers and take of to make some coppers "


----------



## Leif (Dec 25, 2007)

*Still at The Staff of Life*

As Dalomock, Capizzio, Alexandra and the others digest their brisket and talk, a waitress brings a pot of coffee to the table and pours for any who desire it.  "Fine night, isn't it?  Can I bring you some more food?  Or perhaps dessert?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 26, 2007)

*"Oh no my charming lady, I'm afraid I have ate more than enough for today"* the gnome says with a wining smile.


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 26, 2007)

*Durgeon (Male Dwarf Conjurer)*

After having drank the entire bottle rather too quickly and penning a new spell or two from her book Durgeon says red cheeked and with a dour and dumb smile on his face "So, Flora what plans have you following this accursed place?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 26, 2007)

Leif said:
			
		

> As Dalomock, Capizzio, Alexandra and the others digest their brisket and talk, a waitress brings a pot of coffee to the table and pours for any who desire it.  "Fine night, isn't it?  Can I bring you some more food?  Or perhaps dessert?



No, i too am stuffed. perhaps the coffee would be good...i still have more studying to do.


----------



## Leif (Dec 26, 2007)

*Fyi*



			
				Scott DeWar said:
			
		

> No, i too am stuffed. perhaps the coffee would be good...i still have more studying to do.



You know that Jerabewal keeps a rather large urn of quite good coffee freshly brewed throughout the night, so that he and all the students who study late at night have fresh coffee available all night long.  (In fact, Jerabewal grinds his own beans during the day, so that the night's coffee is always extremely fresh and potent.)  The urn is kept down a side passage between the Common Room (or Students' Lounge) and the Front Desk where Jerabewal is stationed during the night.  The coffee here at the Staff of Life is by no means inferior, but, somehow, it still lacks the special touch of Jerabewal's concoction.

OOC:  I am ready to press onward anytime you guys are, or you're free to keep chatting for as long as you like.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 27, 2007)

"Oh, no thanks," Alexandra says brightly to the waitress. "I'm fine with water."

She shrugs at the others. "I'm hoping to get accepted into the graduate studies program here, and go into research. I can't think of anywhere I'd rather be than here...unless it's on a visit to recover relics and information about the past. Did you know there were ancient human civilizations that used tiny magically animated animals that were made of hollow clay? Baked and everything...not still soft like a golem. The creatures are everywhere, probably forming an entire servant caste of nonliving 'creatures,' that were smaller and less durable than modern golems, but also only a fraction of the time and cost to make? Our golems may well be merely a crude and hamfisted attempt to replicate them. That's, uh..." She hastily sifts through a small stack of books at her side. "Polla Tinctos, in her book The Mud Menagerie."


----------



## Scotley (Dec 27, 2007)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> After having drank the entire bottle rather too quickly and penning a new spell or two from her book Durgeon says red cheeked and with a dour and dumb smile on his face "So, Flora what plans have you following this accursed place?"




She takes a sip of wine from her crystal goblet, "I thought I'd travel to dwarven lands and see if all dwarves really are as glum as you." She smiles at him and takes a more serious tone. "You really want to know? I wish I knew." She sighs, "My family name is on the outs with the Elf Court back home. My prospects there would be few and far between. I guess I'll go out and slay a dragon. Bring home such a pile of treasure the high and mighty folk back home will decide to forget about the past." She laughs at the notion. "I guess I'll try to find a place as a court wizard somewhere, but I'm not crazy about the idea. That's my sad tale." She pauses for another sip of wine. "What about you? Got a bearded princess back home pining for you?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 27, 2007)

"Pfff" the gnome makes a gesture with his hand "Boring. I though humans where adventurers for nature. Research is for big brainies. Let them make the hard work and lets use it to get some money and blast some evil monster in the real life. Research... HA!"


----------



## Leif (Dec 28, 2007)

One of your acquaintances from the Academy is also in the Staff of Life right now.  He's not exactly one of your favorite classmates, in fact, he's, well, how can I put this delicately -- he's a hard-boiled ass.  His name is Grygor.  But, apparently, he has overheard (or eavesdropped upon) Dalomock's exclamation (which does not surprise anyone in the least), and he leans in to comment:

"Shaaayyy, if it's adventure and excitement that you're looking for, you really should check out the bulletin board outside the Placement Office.  We'll be putting up a new notice the first thing tomorow morning for one of the professors over in the Alchemy, Potions and Concoctions Department."  Grygor's current brown-nosing assignment is as an aide in the Placement Office, so you are confident that he is correct about this.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 28, 2007)

*"You call that adventure? Pfff!" *the gnome gestures again. *"I call killing orcs an adventure!"*


----------



## Leif (Dec 28, 2007)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> *"You call that adventure? Pfff!" *the gnome gestures again. *"I call killing orcs an adventure!"*



"Well," says Grygor, "Obviously, checking the bulletin board is not an adventure," (here he chuckles at his own pithy remark that he apparently finds to be quite hilarious--"hard-boiled ass" remember), "but the job described on the new notice shhhould at least provide for some time away from the Academy and out in the wild, and who knows what adventures may lurk out there?  Certainly more than you are likely to find here in the [hic] Shtaff of Life."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 28, 2007)

*"Thats something smart to be said! I shall check it as soon as it is there."* Dalomock states, with both his hands over his belly, and his feets, hanging from the chair.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 28, 2007)

Leif said:
			
		

> "Well," says Grygor, "Obviously, checking the bulletin board is not an adventure," (here he chuckles at his own pithy remark that he apparently finds to be quite hilarious--"hard-boiled ass" remember), "but the job described on the new notice should at least provide for some time away from the Academy and out in the wild, and who knows what adventures may lurk out there?  Certainly more than you are likely to find here in the Staff of Life."




"Why are you telling us this?" Alexandra abruptly asks, though until that moment it would have been easy to assume she hadn't been paying attention. She looks up from her book at Grygor and adjusts her spectacles.

"I mean, I've never known you to be interested in adventure before, and even less interested in what we do. What's different now?"


----------



## Leif (Dec 28, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Why are you telling us this?" Alexandra abruptly asks, though until that moment it would have been easy to assume she hadn't been paying attention. She looks up from her book at Grygor and adjusts her spectacles.
> "I mean, I've never known you to be interested in adventure before, and even less interested in what we do. What's different now?"



"Welllll, pardon ME, Misshhh High and Mighty!  Let someone elshhh have all the fun and adven-shurrr then!"  Stammers Grygor, obviously not merely drunk, but truly HAMMERED.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 29, 2007)

Alex blinks in surprise...wondering why he was only just now starting to sound drunk.

"I didn't say we wouldn't do it...I was just curious what your interest was about," she replies mildly...and more than a little distastefully.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 29, 2007)

*"This drunk jerk has already finish his mission here, let him return, victorious to his amazing and wonderfully entertained job: writing." *the gnome mocks the drunk man


----------



## Leif (Dec 29, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Alex blinks in surprise..."I didn't say we wouldn't do it...I was just curious what your interest was about," she replies mildly...and more than a little distastefully.



Alex remembers Grygor always trying to be extremely nice to everybody (what you might call saccharine sweet), but still not having many (or ANY) real friends, which might explain his presence in the Staff of Life tonight, by himself.  And, now that you look more closely at Grygor, he looks rather despondent slumped over his beer stein at the bar just a couple of feet from your table.  He doesn't look at all like the "happy drunk" who spoke to you just a moment ago.  In fact, he looks like he might literally cry in his beer.


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 29, 2007)

"We could perhaps check the board on our way back I guess" Gregory says, then with a sly wink "And of course if it is not interesting our friendly advisor may have haunted dreams" Gregory will then signal the waitress for the check.


----------



## Leif (Dec 29, 2007)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> "We could perhaps check the board on our way back I guess" Gregory says, then with a sly wink "And of course if it is not interesting our friendly advisor may have haunted dreams" Gregory will then signal the waitress for the check.



Gregory remembers that Grygor said that the new notice would be going up the first thing tomorrow morning. [See post #109]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 30, 2007)

Capizzio looks to the sad administrater and feels bad for his lonlieness. he bites his lowwer lip for a second , looks to his friends and says to Grygor,  thank you for the heads up, Grygor, i will try to awaken early enough to check on it in the morning. In the meantime, i had best get to my studies or i will be grounded to the classroom chalk board for a month writing 'i will remember to do my homework'...by hand!"  At the thought of writing the phrase 10 000 times without the recourse of the use of magic causes a heavy shudder to shake his slight frame.


----------



## Leif (Dec 31, 2007)

Scott DeWar said:
			
		

> Capizzio looks to the sad administrater and feels bad for his lonlieness. he bites his lowwer lip for a second , looks to his friends and says to Grygor,  thank you for the heads up, Grygor, i will try to awaken early enough to check on it in the morning. In the meantime, i had best get to my studies or i will be grounded to the classroom chalk board for a month writing 'i will remember to do my homework'...by hand!"  At the thought of writing the phrase 10 000 times without the recourse of the use of magic causes a heavy shudder to shake his slight frame.




"Yeah, you don't want that to happen!"  Here, Grygor leans in close to Capizzio and cups a hand around the side of his mouth: "Actually, though, if that _does_ happen to you again, I think you'll find that pretty much every professor here would encourage the use of magic to copy those lines. The thing is that they won't tell you that out loud, because they expect you to just take it for granted since  this is a WIZARD'S Academy."

ooc:  Unless someone has something else to accomplish either here or back on campus during the current time frame, I propose that we advance time to tomorrow morning.  How does that sound? (I am curious to hear from Tylara and Durgeon, in particular --  I'm just on pins and needles wondering how their tryst turned out!   )


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 31, 2007)

OOC: sounds fine


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 31, 2007)

ist goot! Ja!


----------



## Scotley (Dec 31, 2007)

Leif said:
			
		

> ooc:  Unless someone has something else to accomplish either here or back on campus during the current time frame, I propose that we advance time to tomorrow morning.  How does that sound? (I am curious to hear from Tylara and Durgeon, in particular --  I'm just on pins and needles wondering how their tryst turned out!   )





OOC: Elves and Dwarves getting it on? Ewww! Get you mind out of the gutter. Tylara is interested in Durgeon for his spell book only--not his stubby staff. I'm fine with advancing time, but Durgeon might have a response in the conversation to make. Hopefully FreeXenon will check in soon.


----------



## Leif (Dec 31, 2007)

Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: Elves and Dwarves getting it on? Ewww! Get you mind out of the gutter. Tylara is interested in Durgeon for his spell book only--not his stubby staff. I'm fine with advancing time, but Durgeon might have a response in the conversation to make. Hopefully FreeXenon will check in soon.



OOC:  Well, if your "stubby staff" comment doesn't get a "rise" out of him, NOTHING will!! hehe  And, actually, I am very curious to know Durgeon's answer about his future plans, hopes/dreams, etc.      I always like to know the best direction for my designs to take.


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 31, 2007)

*Durgeon (Male Dwarf Conjurer)*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> She takes a sip of wine from her crystal goblet, "I thought I'd travel to dwarven lands and see if all dwarves really are as glum as you."




Durgeon scoffs "Glum? I happy-go-lucky as far as a dwarf comes. I even have a skip to my walk with all of happiness an sunshine pouring from me in case you didn't notice." He tries to feign a full faced smile though it does seem to be painful to him to do so.



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> "My family name is on the outs with the Elf Court back home. My prospects there would be few and far between. I guess I'll go out and slay a dragon. Bring home such a pile of treasure the high and mighty folk back home will decide to forget about the past."
> 
> She laughs at the notion. "I guess I'll try to find a place as a court wizard somewhere, but I'm not crazy about the idea.
> 
> That's my sad tale." She pauses for another sip of wine. "What about you? Got a bearded princess back home pining for you?"




"As for the rest of your elven prissydom - you don't need'em Flora. Walk your own path and be happy with yourself, because everyone else sucks like an otyugh in a goblin warren's refuse pile. They just do not matter."

He smirks at the mention of 'beared princess'. "There are no 'beared princesses' pining over the Durgeon. That would be the day. 

The Firebelly clan prides itself on being different than other dwarven clans. We have the strength to travel the dwarven paths less traveled. Like me being a Wizard. Who'd heard of such a thing -a dwarven wizard? We have quite a few wizards in my clan's ranks, as well as master farmers and clothiers. Pick a nontraditional profession for a dwarf and we have a quite a few filling their ranks.

Needless to say that other clans look down upon us and it is hard for our clan to find prestige and influence in such a hostile environment. We proudly persevere what other dwarven clans have not the stomach or bravery to do. As you may have noticed I have been rather handy at fixing up books in the library. I carefully crafted my spellbook with my own dwarven hands" He runs an affectionate hand along one of its dragon skin bound edges and takes gleeful notice of the fine lock that twinkles in the light.

"We are not the sort of clan that royalty or the well-to-do look for. Not enough prestige or money in it for'em, lass, and that's fine for me. Those shallow, opportunistic, and money grubbing waifs can be happy with their elitist and prideful man-sheep" he hrumphs.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 31, 2007)

*Tylara*

The elf maid smiles, pretty sure that is the most she's ever heard the dwarf say in one sitting. "At least you have a clan to be proud of regardless of what other's may think. Wizard seems a perfectly sensible profession to me, but I guess a dwarf wizard is sort of like an Elf Barbarian. I'll bet that would be a sight at court. Biting my shield and wavng an axe about. Hmm, maybe I'll try it if this Wizard thing doesn't pay well." She sighs, "I don't know what to think about my own family. I guess they sent me here thinking t would be best for me. I just wonder what to do next. I'm running out of classes to take. I'm down to underwater macrame scroll weaving next semester." She steels herself as it it pains her to give a complement and adds, "That is a truly remarkable book you've constructed. Finest I've seen here." She thumps her dogeared and battered book. "Mine may be ragged, but no one can say I haven't been working hard. Now mind this notation here. That last gesture on the summon swarm will tie your fingers in a knot if you aren't careful. I swear the old fleabeard made it that way just to mess with us. I really think a standard come hither index followed by a three finger flex and slide with a twist would have done as well."


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 31, 2007)

*Durgeon (Male Dwarf Conjurer)*

Durgeon smirks at the mention of 'Elf Barbarian' and says "I would pay to see the ax waving and shield biting. Their shiny elven faces would be a sight to behold as all of the greatest wonders in the planes." and he perhaps smiles his first real smile that he tries to hide beneath his fairly intricately braided beard.

"You will make a great Wizard, you just need to sit down focus your studies. Your classes are all over the place You have only finished the core classes and the rest you have just tipped your toe in, lass. There is no greatness to be found in sampling. Dedication and discipline are the tools of greatness. Perhaps they sent you here so that you could find yourself."

*Grumble, Grumble* He clears his throat and says "Now if you don't mind. I have some library work to do." Abruptly he gathers his things and leaves grumbling something about elves... women... finger twists... damnable wizards... and beards.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 31, 2007)

Tylara bids the dwarf good night and considers the benfit of a firm 'tipping of her toe' to the dwarf's backside, but she settles for an exasperated sigh. Closing her door she sets to work making a copy of the new spells from her workbook to the main spellbooks and then decides to rest.


----------



## Leif (Jan 1, 2008)

*Moving On, Then...*

All of the wizards settle down to retire for the night, safe and cozy in their respective dormitory rooms.  The night is quiet and peaceful, and you all wake refreshed and immediately begin studying and preparing spells for the day ahead.  Then, you do your customary personal maintenance tasks, dress, and proceed down to the dining hall for breakfast.  The usual buffet is ready and waiting for you, complete with fresh coffee, tea, milk, and water.  There is also the usual stack of copies of _ "The Daily Evoker" _ (a 4-page newspaper) in a bin next to the buffet.  When all of the wizards arrive, then the day can begin.

OOC:  As of 6:35am Monday morning, we have 6 who have checked in:  Tylara, Durgeon, Alexandra, Dalomock, Gregory, and Kerlan.  Still waiting for Mikkana and Capizzio.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 1, 2008)

*Tylara*

The Elf, not requiring sleep as such, is up early and the first in the dinning room. Her plate is heaped with fresh fruit and a large bowl of porridge. A steaming mug of tea and a glass of water complete the meal. She turns immediately to the comic on page three of the Daily Evoker before settling in to read the news.


----------



## FreeXenon (Jan 1, 2008)

*Durgeon (Male Dwarf Conjurer)*

Durgeon unceremoniously drops his school books on the table in front of Tylara while grumbling something about 'wine' and 'newts'. The dwarf then walks away and then after a moment or two comes back with a big steaming bowl of Owlbear (a crunchy and rather unpalatable porridge) and a huge mug of hot ale. He looks to the bowl with big eyes and lumps onto it handful or Aruck Acorns (very, very hard and really bitter nuts). 

He looks at Tylara seeing that perhaps that she might notice that he may be enjoying this and says not so quietly "What does it take to get a decent bowl of porridge around here.". He then sits down, takes a bit gulp of ale and then begins to eat heartily.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 1, 2008)

"Good morning all!" Alexandra chirps as she pops into the room. She is that most singularly irritating of people...a morning person. It seems like no matter how much studying she's had the night before, she always wakes up, if not necessarily refreshed, then at least _perky_. She loads up on eggs and little sausage links, with a sandwich of biscuit and bacon, and eats it one handed while picking up a paper in the other.

"How is everyone? I had the most incredible dream. I was riding a horse underwater, and...well, anyway, it was something. Hi Tylara, Durgeon! I was wanting to ask the two of you if I might look at some of your spell formula sometime? And you're welcome to see mine, of course!"


----------



## FreeXenon (Jan 1, 2008)

*Durgeon (Male Dwarf Conjurer)*

Durgeon grates and winces with every perky word she says. "Dagnabbit, Clockwork, can't ya just keep it down this early in the morning? People are trying to wake up here. Your going to spoil my breakfast with all of that.... that.... that cheer."

_*Grumble, Grumble* ...women... *Grumble, Grumble* ...spells... *Grumble, Grumble* ...divas... *Grumble, Grumble*_

He says brusquely "Tylara has mine already. You can get them from her, Clockwork."

The dwarf goes back to stuffing his face while grumbling and not looking up. Durgeon does happen to take a quick look at Alexandra without trying to be noticed.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 1, 2008)

Dalomock enters the dinning room, with the air of a new day to spend jokes to his peers. *"Greetings my early awaken friends, so... are you all eating that goblin food? Ah that makes more use in the garden as manure, than it makes here in the table. But well if you want to eat manure for breakfast... I can only picture what would you eat for breakfast!"*


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 2, 2008)

*Breakfeast*

Gregory Malfoy - wizard in training

Having awakned late, Grefory will dress and head down to the common dining area. Entering he will take a cup of coffee, slected a few pieces of fruit and a muffin or two, pick up the moring copy of the newspaper and head over to the tabel. "Why do classes always have to start so earlier...you would think there would be a semester that you had the first classes starting at 10 or so."


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jan 2, 2008)

Kerlan walks into the dining hall fully alert and without any sleep in his eyes. That's not much of a surprise however, having woken up at the crack of dawn. It's hard to break old habits when you grow up working on a farm. 

"Hello everyone", he says in a purposefully subdued tone to keep from bothering those who are not morning people. "I checked out the posting by the placement office earlier, but I'll wait until everyone is here before I say anything about it." 









*OOC:*


: How was I supposed to have "checked in"? Also I hope I haven't jumped the gun by mentioning the posting. I left it open for you to explain it. 

KerlanRayne


----------



## Leif (Jan 2, 2008)

*Kerlan, OOC*

OOC:  It wasn't that you were "supposed" to have done anything.  And you "checked in" just fine!     What I meant by "checking in" was just posting something to let us know where Kerlan was and what he was doing.  Anyway, there was no hurry, no deadline, or anything like that.  It's all good!   

And you did just fine by mentioning the posting.  Talk freely about it amongst yourselves, if you wish.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 2, 2008)

Capizzio is walking down the hall, a couple of books in his hand and waving to various other students with the other. the smell of breakfast wafting to his nostrols gives him reason to make a sudden sharp turn toward the the buffet table, so down this hall, throught that door and so on as he makes a bee line for the food.

upon arriving he sees he is the last to arrive of the group. he sets down his book and walks past alexandra, tosseling her hair and says "good morning grumpy" then to Dalomock, "good morning sunshine!" then heads to the buffet table to load up on the necessities of life...sausage, eggs, muffins, coffee, melted cheese over the eggs and sausage and potatoes over that. he then sits down and diggs in without further ado.

]ooc[ capizzio has checked in!]/ooc[


----------



## Scotley (Jan 2, 2008)

*Tylara*

"Really Durgeon, this isn't as bad as the swill we had my first year here. I think that cook was a summoned being from one of the hells. I find a little maple syrap helps a lot. Of course, I didn't grow up eating rocks, so I avoid that stuff you're eating." 

To Alexandra she responds, "Sure Alex, I'm always up for a swap." Hearing Durgeon's response she adds, "I can fix you up with the stuff I got from this troll as well. He had 'Knock'!" She rubs her hands together in excitement at the prospect of the trouble she can cause with that one. 

"Come on Gregory, why start at 10? I figured you'd be into night classes given a choice." She chuckles a little. 

"Thank you for the helpful gardening tips Damolock, I'm glad we have an expert on manure here to help us with these things."  

"Posting by the placement office? What ever do you mean Kerlan?"  

Tylara just stares curiously at Capizzio wondering if their could be something between him and Alexandra. "Like she'd notice..." She mumbles under her breath.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 2, 2008)

*Breakfeast*

GRegory Malfo - Wizard at Large

"At leaast with Night Clasess you only have to deal with them once a week"


----------



## Leif (Jan 2, 2008)

OOC:  Capizzio claimed to be the last student to come downstairs.  Is Mikkana lurking about invisibly again??


----------



## FreeXenon (Jan 2, 2008)

*Durgeon (Male Dwarf Conjurer)*

*Tylara:* "True, lass." _*Grumble, Grumble*_

As *Dalomock *enters Durgeon grumbles even louder - something _*Grumble, Grumble* ...sprite... *Grumble, Grumble*_ and he keeps on eating not really paying attention to anyone, just enjoying loudly crunching his porridge away and slurping down his hot ale.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 2, 2008)

*"I'm a gnome of many talents indeed, more than I could say about you, my limited peers, but enough of the Magnificent me."* the gnome says pleasantly


----------



## Leif (Jan 2, 2008)

Dalomock??  AHEM!     Anyway, Mikanna does eventually show up.  Unfortunately, the kitchen staff had already begun to clear away breakfast by then, so she had to make do with slimy fried eggs and stale bread.  She just ate it anyway, and said nothing.  [OOC:  As much as I would like to comment here, I have been forbidden from interjecting emotional responses for characters, so I'm being a good little DM, and settling for just torturing her with slimy eggs.]  After breakfast, you go and see what the new notice says, and you arrive just as it is being posted.  It says: 

"*WANTED* 5-10 pupils to go on an expedition to Mugwort's Meadow, and the surrounding area, in search of a semester's worth of laboratory supplies for my "Potions and Herbs" class.  CAUTION -- there have been reports of heavy humanoid activity in this area, so extreme care is recommended, and hazard pay is available.  Applicants should see me immediately!  - /s/ Professor Frogbottom"

Professor Herschel "Hoppy" Frogbottom is one of the younger professors, and he seems to have the best understanding of all professors here of the almost irrepressible need of most students to kick back, cut loose, and just generally live it up sometimes.  While at first, this seems to be nothing more than an errand to gather salad makings, your knowledge of "Prof Hoppy," and the overly cautious policies of the faculty in general, lead you to believe that there is a high probability of some serious action occurring before this errand of yard work is completed.


----------



## FreeXenon (Jan 2, 2008)

*Durgeon (Male Dwarf Conjurer)*

The last one to leave the table, Durgeon follows the rest of his classmates while shaking his head and grumbling quietly to himself as they walk to see the what is posted.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 2, 2008)

*Tylara*

"Well, it seems we need a gardener after all." She considers a moment. "I'm always up for a chance to get out of this stuffy rockpile and into the wilderness."


----------



## FreeXenon (Jan 2, 2008)

*Durgeon (Male Dwarf Conjurer)*

Durgeon grumbles "Rock piles aren't stuffy." and then shakes his head.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 3, 2008)

*"This seems like a fair mission for us, what do you say? All in? Excellent!"* Dalomock answers himself.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 3, 2008)

"I think it's a nice idea to help," Alex opines. "If he's posting like this, he must be needing it. And we could bring our familiars out for a walk too!"


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 3, 2008)

*Gregory Malfoy - wizard at large*

"A nice little vacation among humanoids would be a welcome relife, Grandmother is in one of her moods and I really want an excuse not to have to go home. Count me in,"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 3, 2008)

With a twinkle in his eye Capizzio chime in, "Sounds like a great idea to me too...i ...uh...don't want to get under foot to mom or dad so perhaps," the next is said with a mischivious grin and glance to the dwarf, "some oppressive fresh air and sunshine instead of this cozy stone might teach us a lesson or two! lets go."


----------



## FreeXenon (Jan 3, 2008)

*Durgeon (Male Dwarf Conjurer)*

Durgeon grunts and slugs *Capizzio* in the arm and says "You think you're a comedian, don't ya bone-chaser? 

I am pretty sure that we all have tests to study for. This is our last year and we have finals coming up, as well as a Thesis to write. We have more important things to do than prancing in some glade cavorting with a bunch'o sprites while gathering holly and mistletoe for... 

They pay?" _*Grumble, Grumble* ...tuition... *Grumble, Grumble*_

"I suppose someone with common sense has to go to keep you kids out of trouble." _*Grumble, Grumble*_


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 3, 2008)

*"Yes sure my greedy dwarf, its all for our sake. Yes sure."* el gnome says, with a sigh


----------



## Scotley (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tylara*

"So when do we go on this little picnic in the meadow?"


----------



## FreeXenon (Jan 3, 2008)

*Durgeon (Male Dwarf Conjurer)*

Really irate and red in the face Durgeon almost yells to Dalomock "Stow it pixie! Some us... and by us I mean me.... have to work off their tuition and aren't here on some fancy scholarship, or having our parents or royal finacier paying for their time here. I don't work in the library because I have free time and don't need to study."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 3, 2008)

*"Calm down my poor masochist soul, we all need the money, I work brewing potions for that goblin head, not because I like it. You dwarves are always so temperamental, you should cut the beer at breakfast."*


----------



## FreeXenon (Jan 3, 2008)

*Durgeon (Male Dwarf Conjurer)*

_*Grumble, Grumble*_




[*OOC:* "you should cut the beer at breakfast." That is funny!   ]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 3, 2008)

Ooc: ^_^


----------



## Leif (Jan 4, 2008)

*The Notice*

Just to refresh everyone's memory, the notice says:

*"WANTED 5-10 pupils to go on an expedition to Mugwort's Meadow, and the surrounding area, in search of a semester's worth of laboratory supplies for my "Potions and Herbs" class. CAUTION -- there have been reports of heavy humanoid activity in this area, so extreme care is recommended, and hazard pay is available. Applicants should see me immediately! - /s/ Professor Frogbottom"*

Most of you know Professor Herschel "Hoppy" Frogbottom.  He's a good teacher, and a real whiz wizard when it comes to potions.  (Is "whizard" a real word?  If not, then it ought to be!)  He's a halfling.  Rumor has it that he's been experimenting with some new techniques of potion brewing that are supposed to be pretty amazing, but no one seems to know any of the details.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 4, 2008)

*Tylara*

"Let's go see Frogbottom eh? Hop to now boys and girls."  With a quick motion she rips down the notice and folds it neatly before tucking it in a pocket. Seeing some of the other's looking scandalized Tylara pats Durgeon on the shoulder. "I can't risk someone else getting my husband-to-be's tuition money now can I? And break up our happy home?" She winks and sets off.


----------



## FreeXenon (Jan 4, 2008)

*Durgeon (Male Dwarf Conjurer)*

"I'll see you sleeping in an Infernal antimagic shell surrounded by fiendish disenchanters for all eternity before that'll happen elf." Durgeon yells after her and then spits on the ground. _*Gumble* ...damnable treehugging princess... *Gumble*_

The dwarf stomps after her, grumbling the whole way.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 4, 2008)

"Wait! I'm just..." Alex looks between her retreating friends and the last half of the muffin sandwich. With a last longing look, she grabs her books and hurries after Tylara and Durgeon.

"I'm coming too!"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 4, 2008)

Dalomock grab the posterior part of his head with his hands, arms raised. He walks calmly after the elf.* "Good move lady treelover"*


----------



## Scotley (Jan 4, 2008)

*Tylara*

The elf blows Dalomock a kiss and then continues on, her high heel boots click a steady rhythm on the floor as she stride purposefully toward the halfling's office.


----------



## Leif (Jan 4, 2008)

Okay, that's Tylara, Durgeon, Dalomock, and Alexandra heading off to Professor Frogbottom's office in the NW tower.  Anybody else going along?  Anybody have anything additional/different to report?


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jan 4, 2008)

Kerlan drops back a bit from the rest as Alex tries to catch up. "Don't worry Alex, we won't leave you behind." 

KerlanRayne


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 4, 2008)

capizzio grabs the half sandwitch and says ,i have it here for you alex! and starts to hand it too her, but sees that her hands are full. trade me your books for the foode. "[/color} 

]ooc[don't for get me! i have been busy all day here...sorry.]/ooc[


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 5, 2008)

*Gregory Malfoy*

"Might as well go along and see what this is all about" Gregory comments rising from his chair..then with a sly look towards Tylara he says "Do you think you can keep from flirting with your boyfriend long enought to be of any help to us while were in the woods..or does a woodsey setting make your more amarouse"


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 5, 2008)

*Gregory Malfoy*

"Might as well go along and see what this is all about" Gregory comments rising from his chair..then with a sly look towards Tylara he says "Do you think you can keep from flirting with your boyfriend long enought to be of any help to us while were in the woods..or does a woodsey setting make your more interested in him"


----------



## Leif (Jan 5, 2008)

OOC:  We've heard from everyone but Mikkana (Ryfte).  I'll give our Gnomish Diviner awhile longer.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 5, 2008)

*Tylara*

"A meadow is grassland not woods Malfoy. Of course it could be near the timberline in which case I suggest you be nice to the elf. Otherwise you might fall afoul of the fey spirits. If we go walking in a graveyard, I'll be nice to you. When we go to the forest you be nice to me. Deal?" She gives him a menacing smile and continues on her way.


----------



## Leif (Jan 5, 2008)

OOC:  Tylara??  Are you trying to make enemies of everybody?  I guess it's not enough that you're on Durgeon's bad side, you've just got to antagonize Malfoy, too?  Isn't that like poking a rattlesnake with a sharp stick?  

OOC:  Still waiting on Mikanna (Ryfte) so we can proceed.  I'll give Ryfte until sometime tomorrow, probably earlier rather than later, and then I'll move forward.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 6, 2008)

*Gregory Malfoy*

Perhaps having woken up on the wrong side of the bed, Gregory will quip "Does your boyfriend need a box to stand on to kiss you"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 6, 2008)

*"Ha! I doubt anyone will have the stomach to bare a kiss from miss poison lips Ha!"* comments the gnome


----------



## Scotley (Jan 7, 2008)

*Tylara*

"A box might work or maybe a gravestone. Can we borrow yours?"

Turning to the Gnome she adds, "You'll never know short stuff."


----------



## Leif (Jan 7, 2008)

As you have all been engaging in this sparkling conversation, you've been making your way to Professor Frogbottom's office.  As you make your way along the corridors where the faculty offices are located, you catch the odd glimpse of a demonstration being rehearsed for class, and even a few experiments being prepared (although this is generally not done in the faculty offices because of the annoying (and very messy, to say the least) consequences of failure, some of the more skilled professors are permitted to work through the initial steps here, before moving to a more secure area to have students complete the experiment).  At last, you arrive at a small door (4 feet tall) with a sign affixed that says:  "Herschel Frogbottom, 15th Degree Brewmaster"  Knocking on the door, you hear, "Yes, yes, yes, come in, come in, but please don't breathe if you can help it!"  The taller among you are required to stoop down to fit both through the door, and into the room beyond, which only has a ceiling height of 5 and one-half feet.  Professor Frogbottom, the cheerful halfling, gives you all a beaming smile and continues to mix up a most foul-smelling concoction on his work table.  He sees the looks of disgust on all your faces, and twitters with laughter.  "Not to your liking, is it?  Sorry about that. How may I help you children?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 7, 2008)

*"We are here because of the 'required assistance' paper. Nice place you have here." *Dalomock says, comfortable in the halfings office


----------



## Scotley (Jan 7, 2008)

*Tylara*

Completely unable to stand in the office, Tylara decides to kneel. Since Dalomock has taken the lead, she remains silent and merely nods assent.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 7, 2008)

capizzio standing a bit too tall lets the rest of the group walk in to the rank of the lab. he stands just outside the door occasionaly coughing even from the outside of the lab.

none the less, he pays close attention to the conversation within.


----------



## Leif (Jan 7, 2008)

"So,"  says Professor Frogbottom, "all of you are volunteering to help find ingredients for me?"  Here Professor Frogbottom pauses to make sure that all of the applicants have arrived.


----------



## FreeXenon (Jan 7, 2008)

*Durgeon (Male Dwarf Conjurer)*

Standing comfortably in the 'low' ceilinged room Durgeon, not waiting for anyone to start speaking, says "Were here for the expedition to Mugworts. When do we leave? Tomorrow?"


----------



## Leif (Jan 8, 2008)

From somewhere down the hallway, someone shouts, "Herschel?!  What in the name of the Eight Arcane Mysteries are you burning in there, Mephit dung?  CLOSE YOUR BLOODY DOOR!!!"

Professor Frogbottom scarcely even looks up from his pouring, mixing, and heating, when he says, "Whoever is closest to the door, please pull it to, would you.  I have the grouchiest neighbors here!"  AHEM!!  Anyway.... he says, wiping his hands on an orange square of cloth, and retrieving a sheaf of parchment from somewhere (you're afraid to specualte as to where, exactly) Professor Frogbottom hands the sheaf to Tylara and says, "Take one of these, each of you.  This is the list of the ingredients that I need today.  I presume that you know where Mugworts Meadow is?"  Indeed, you have all heard about Mugworts Meadow, but only have the vaguest notion of where it is.  You believe that it is some distance to the southeast.  Seeing the confusion written on your faces, Professor Frogbottom continues, "From the stables, just head to the southeast for about six miles.  When you notice that you're up to your noses in a sea of wildflowers, you're there!  Ahhh, up to your waists? heh heh...  Well, you know what I mean.  Now....Any questions?"  And looking thoughtful for a moment, he says, "Yes, indeed, Durgeon, is it?  Yes, quite...  Well, anyway, you can leave whenever you wish, today might be better than tomorrow, or you could get an early start tomorrow, I suppose.  No matter!  Just don't make it any later than tomorrow, please, our supplies are quite low now.  You know, Alexandra that I am very hopeful that you can someday build us a construct to do this chore for us!"  Here, Professor Frogbottom gives an indulgent wink to Alex, "I knew your father when he was a lad.  Oh, and Dalomock, do look out for these folk!  You have humans who belong in cities, an elf who belongs in the forest, a dwarf who belongs in the mountains, and you, why, you and Mikanna are almost civilized,"  Professor Frogbottom says with a broad grin for everone so that you know he is joking,  "So I"m counting on you, Dalomock, and you, Mikanna to get everyone back safely!"  And, with that, he produces an ivory wand from a fold of his robe, which he hands to Dalomock.  As Dalomock inspects the wand, he sees that the word "Quirrel" is carved into the lower portion of the wand.  "Now, understand, this is not for you to keep, it's just a loan.  Please rememeber how many times you use it, and tell me when you bring it back, so that I know how much to recharge it."  Here, he cups his hand to Dalomock's ear and whispers something to Dalomock.  [sblock=Dalomock Zalim]Professor Frogbottom tells you that it is a wand of magic missile cast at 5th level, and it is fully charged.  The command word is, indeed "Quirrel"[/sblock]"Very well!  Off with you now!  I have wizardly things to attend to!" 

And with that Professor Frogbottom shoos you out of his office.  But immediately he calls you all back, "Wait a moment!  Where's my head?  I have more things that you'll need," whereupon he reaches into his pocket and pulls out four rather large tomes, which he hands to Kerlan, Capizzio, Mikkana, and Alexandra.  "These are so that you can identify the herbs that you've found," and, indeed, you see that they are copies of "The Junior Wizard's Book of Flowers, Trees, Herbs, and Weeds."  Next, he pulls from his pocket four large baskets that he hands to Gregory, Dalomock, Tylara, and Durgeon.  "These are for collecting the herbs that you find."  And, finally, he reaches deep into the same pocket and pulls forth two large butterfly nets, which he hands to Mikkana and Durgeon with a grin.  "Just in case!" he says with a wink.   With that, Professor Frogbottom bids you farewell, and returns to his mixing and brewing.  As you proceed to the stairs, you notice quite a large number of scented candles burning in various places where there were none on your first trip down the corridor.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 8, 2008)

*"Count with me professor" *Dalomock says, making th wand disappear in his cloths. *"See you soon"* he says finally.


----------



## FreeXenon (Jan 8, 2008)

*Durgeon (Male Dwarf Conjurer)*

Durgeon takes the basket, net, and the list and his face starts to turn red when first the basket is handed to him. 

_*Grumble, Grumble* ...accursed wizards... *Grumble, Grumble*_

"So Tomorrow it is. We have studying to do as well as spells to change out. We will need to be prepared in case we encounter something not as friendly as I am." Durgeon states as the red starts to fade from his face.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 8, 2008)

*Tylara*

"Well, a change in spells might be in order...I do hate to waist the rest of the day. It is just after breakfast. Maybe we could at least go find the place and do a little scouting today?"


----------



## Leif (Jan 9, 2008)

*Alexandra Howard Percival Rammikin III*

OOC:  Alexandra remembers that she is needed in the Constructs Lab, where she is Professor's Aid (Pet?), and she excuses herself to attend to her duties.  

OOC: Tylara?  Don't forget you've still got Mikkana Raschika, Gnome Diviner, to stand with you against the flood of testosterone!


----------



## Scotley (Jan 9, 2008)

OOC: Has Mikkana put in an appearance?


----------



## Leif (Jan 9, 2008)

Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: Has Mikkana put in an appearance?



OOC:  Yes, I believe so, but not for a little while now, I guess.  Ryfte, are you  here?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 9, 2008)

Capizzio takes the academic items suddenly realizing that this trip may be less exciting then what he had expected...none the less, he proceds to his room in a thoughtful daze contemplating what spells he would need to have memorized


----------



## Leif (Jan 10, 2008)

Is everyone going to hang out at the Academy/college today and change spells for the trip?  Tylara, are you going to go scouting?  Is anybody going with her?

OOC:  you guys really should keep at least a few utility spells of various sorts memorized at all times, because you never can be too sure when adventure is going to come knocking!  
Better yet, that's why SCROLLS were invented!!  Or perhaps some of you didn't get my memo about all the scrolls you've been allowed to stash??


----------



## Scotley (Jan 10, 2008)

OOC: Tylara wouldn't go alone. But maybe with a friend or two. Do we have more scrolls available than the 6 potions and scrolls we started out with? Did I miss something? Speaking of which, maybe today would be a good time to go try and trade for some healing potions?


----------



## FreeXenon (Jan 10, 2008)

*Durgeon (Male Dwarf Conjurer)*

"Now, don't ya go an get yourself into a load of trouble lass. You do not want to go alone. Not only that flora, but a wizard that is caught in prepared is a wizard that is basically dead. Wait until tomorrow so we don't have to bring your body back. We can all study for our tests, rememorize spells, get our potions and scrolls together, and research this glen thingy we are going to. That is like recon? Do you have a scroll of clairvoyance handy? With enough research this may come in handy and sate your appetite for scouting? What do ya say lass?"



[*OOC:* I have money left and would be willing to help pay for 2 scrolls of Clairvoyance/Clairaudience; one to cast and one for us to scribe.]


----------



## Leif (Jan 10, 2008)

OOC:  Well, Tylara, if 6 potions/scrolls just isn't enough armament to allow you to feel secure enough to venture outside the academy, then, perhaps you should think about another line of work?  

And let e see, how many of you are there?  Eight still, I believe? 6 x 8 =..... now what was that again..... OH, YEAH 6 X 8 = 48!!!!!  
I KNOW that 48 scrolls among the party will be sufficient to allow for ANYTHING!  You guys really better do some 'head extraction" before you run up against someone who wants to do you harm!    

But, yeah, this would be a good time to visit the temple and pick up a potion or two.


----------



## Leif (Jan 10, 2008)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> *OOC:* I have money left and would be willing to help pay for 2 scrolls of Clairvoyance/Clairaudience; one to cast and one for us to scribe.][/SIZE]



OOC:  Your going to waste another whole day scribing another scroll??  That was kinda why I let you do all that stuff before!   What's up widdat mess?? 

IC:  

OOC:


----------



## FreeXenon (Jan 10, 2008)

[*OOC:* Good point. The scribing can be for a later time   ]


----------



## Leif (Jan 10, 2008)

*Aology*



			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> [*OOC:* Good point. The scribing can be for a later time   ]



OOC:  I'm sorry, Mr. "At large inert gas."  This game is for the PLAYERS to have fun, not me.  If you guys get your jollies from hanging out at the academy and scribing scrolls, who am I to naysay you?   Knock thy bad self out.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jan 11, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> OOC:  Alexandra remembers that she is needed in the Constructs Lab, where she is Professor's Aid (Pet?), and she excuses herself to attend to her duties.



"Maybe next time Alex." Kerlan says as he watches her leave in slight disappointment. 

"I wouldn't mind going out today, Tylara. It's been a while since I've been out in the countryside. If no one else wants to go, however, I wouldn't mind waiting until tomorrow either. 

KerlanRayne


----------



## Leif (Jan 11, 2008)

There is a good-sized temple/cathedral/monastery about 3 miles to the southwest.  The nearest settlement is about the same distance to the southeast.  So, Whirtlestaffs, the temple, and the town/city are at the points of an equilateral triangle.  There's a large grove of trees in the middle, with a stream running through from northeast to southwest.  There are trails of at least decent quality connecting all three, with a better, improved roadway between the city and the temple.  The least improved trail is between the city and Whirtlestaffs, but it's still pretty good, and usable at almost all times of the year.  Even when the path is flooded (in low places) or obscured by snow, the route is still passable.

(Maybe I need to get you guys a map, huh?)


----------



## Scotley (Jan 11, 2008)

*Tylara*

"Let's visit the temple today and visit the meadow tomorrow. No sense treking out there twice I suppose. Shall we make our way to the temple after lunch? Will that give everyone time to study and such?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 11, 2008)

"Tylara, Kerlan, may i join you?" asks Capizzio.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 11, 2008)

*Tylara*

"Of course."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 12, 2008)

"I already have some good travel spells ready..." he rattels off the list of his memorized spells...

SPELLS MEMORIZED:
Cantrips: Silent portal, Stick, Disrupt undead X2
Level one: Unseen Servant, Magic Missile, Mage Armor, Level Two: Spider Climb, Melf’s Acid Arrow

"You think those will do?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 12, 2008)

*Gregory Malfoy*

"Never know, it always seems that you never have the right spell needed for the occasion anyway..so why worry about it, that is why we have scrolls" Gregory says


----------



## Leif (Jan 12, 2008)

OOC:  Excellent point, Mr. Malfoy!


----------



## Leif (Jan 13, 2008)

*Study and homework until lunchtime, then?*

So, presumably most everyone is hitting the books or doing other chores until time to eat lunch, and then there will be an outing to the temple?  I have Tylara, Kerlan, and Capizzio going, possibly Gregory (?); who else is going to tag along?  Who has other plans to tell us about? (Please, at least clue in the DM, ok?)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 13, 2008)

]ooc[What? let the dm know oour evil plans to unleash the gloobnehouithekel onto the world?! never! that must remain a secreeee.....uh,...well,... so much for secrets...]/ooc[


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 13, 2008)

*"You go camping, I need time to brew some potions. I'll be ready for the real journey."*


----------



## Leif (Jan 13, 2008)

OOC:  Let me know when we're ready to proceed.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jan 14, 2008)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> *"You go camping, I need time to brew some potions. I'll be ready for the real journey."*



How about anyone not coming to the Temple meet us at the City before we head to the Meadow. 

KerlanRayne


----------



## Leif (Jan 14, 2008)

*Potions*



			
				Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> *"You go camping, I need time to brew some potions. I'll be ready for the real journey."*



OOC:  I already said that you guys had time to brew potions before the game started, so just write down any that you want. But please limit yourself to a reasonable number.  (Like don't say that you have 25 potions of _mage armor_ or anything.)  And that way you don't have to spend time brewing them now.  And that will also give you some potions to take to the temple so that you can trade them for healing potions.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jan 14, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> OOC:  I already said that you guys had time to brew potions before the game started, so just write down any that you want. But please limit yourself to a reasonable number.  (Like don't say that you have 25 potions of _mage armor_ or anything.)  And that way you don't have to spend time brewing them now.  And that will also give you some potions to take to the temple so that you can trade them for healing potions.



Do we pay for these normally, only pay XP, or deduct them from or future earnings? I've spent all the money I can. 

KerlanRayne


----------



## Leif (Jan 14, 2008)

KerlanRayne said:
			
		

> Do we pay for these normally, only pay XP, or deduct them from or future earnings? I've spent all the money I can.
> KerlanRayne



Sorry, forgot to say that, this time.  Only pay xp for these that are made initially.  (We assume that you used the Academy's "lab supplies" for these, but you will be expected to pay for any that you make in the future, So you'd better all do some brewing while the brewing is good and free!  I'm imposing a limit on the crafting of potions and scrolls, though, and here it is!

*The limits are:  no more than 5 potions apiece, and scrolls of 7 spells apiece.*

If you've already made more than this limit, go ahead and subtract the excess from your sheet.  If you're under the limit, you can go ahead and add some more, up to the limit.  You can, of course, only make potions/scrolls of spells that you have in your spellbook, but there is just about to be a small pilgrimage made to a temple for the purpose of trading some of your potions/scrolls for some potions of healing, that will increase the groups longevity and survival odds by leaps and bounds!


----------



## Scotley (Jan 14, 2008)

Tylara is ready to go to the temple.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 15, 2008)

*To the Temple*

Gregory Malfoy

"Come along tree dancer lets go to your temple" Gregory says then adds "Do elves have souls"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 15, 2008)

OOC: I'm having some heavy work these days, so I'm not able to take a look at the manual and make the potions and all that stuff. Just posting.


----------



## FreeXenon (Jan 15, 2008)

*Durgeon (Male Dwarf Conjurer)*

Durgeon grumbles "I better go to keep you out of trouble, besides some healing potions would be convenient. This had better be quick. I have a lot of studying to do." _*Grumble, Grumble*_

[*OOC:* Does someone want to spring for two scrolls of *Clairvoyance/Clairaudience* for the group. One to cast as a method of scouting for our little glade adventure, and one for our spell books? At normal price that would be 750gp total. I have 148gp to donate to the cause. _Clair'ance_ is as sneaky and stealthy as a group of wizards can get.]


----------



## Scotley (Jan 15, 2008)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Gregory Malfoy
> 
> "Come along tree dancer lets go to your temple" Gregory says then adds "Do elves have souls"




"Two, one on each of these feet I'm going to kick your arse with if you continue to impugn elves." While her words are harsh she is smiling as she says it, obviously too excited about the upcoming adventure to be insulted.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 15, 2008)

*Gregory Malfoy*

"Do you also have problmes with reading comprehension and context" Gregory says smiling at the elf maid


----------



## Scotley (Jan 15, 2008)

*Tylara*

"I can read the text and between the lines. Let's just say that I understand what I choose to understand, and when I choose not, you should be glad."


----------



## Leif (Jan 15, 2008)

OOC for Dalomock:  You don't really need to be able to look at a book to make the potions this time around.  Just look at your spell book and see what spells you would like to have in potion form, particularly any that you think some priests would be interested in receiving in exchange for healing potions.  I'm giving every body a break this time and letting you all do this without cost.  If I might be so bold as to make a suggestion, I think that potions of _shield, mage armor, protection from evil, protection from chaos, and animate rope _ would make good choices. 

OOC:  Incidentally, there is no spell called _"Protection from Alignment_."  It is actually four separate spells:  _Protection from Evil_, _Protection from Good_, _Protection from Law_, and _Protection from Chaos_.  When you look at the spell descriptions you will see that they are listed separately.  I guess they just combined them on the spell list to save space. *shrug*  Since I've made sure that everyone has pretty much every spell that they want, you can just go ahead and take whichever of the four you want, but why would you even want _Protection from Good_ and possibly _Protection from Law_?


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 15, 2008)

*Gregory Malfoy*

OCC: Gregory already has all four of the protection spell in his book when he was created so everyone has access to them if they wish..


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 16, 2008)

OOC: To protect yourself from you traitor friends of course! Isn't there a "protection from paranoia" spell?


----------



## Scotley (Jan 16, 2008)

OOC: It isn't paranoia if everyone really is out to get you...


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 16, 2008)

*Gregory Malfoy*

OCC:::::LAUGHING  -  Voda Vosa is only you knew how i could truly play a paranoid character.....which does give me several ideas for Gregory's personality so thanks....Leif  may as well stock up on antiacid an buttermilk


----------



## Leif (Jan 16, 2008)

OOC:  JA, what do you mean "COULD"???  When have you NOT played a character that was at least what most people would consider quite paranoid?     Ahhh, but it just wouldn't be the same without you!

IC:  So... let's get back on topic, if we can.  A group consisting, so far, of Tylara, Kerlan, Dalomock (I think), Gregory, and maybe a few others, is preparing to visit the nearby temple to trade for some healing potions.  Is anybody NOT going?


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 16, 2008)

*Gregory Malfoy*

Gregory is certainly going if for no other reason than to see if the elf and dwarf hold hands while stretching their legs 


"Let us be off to see what the priests are willing to trade for and perhaps we can miss what the cafeteria is serving us for lunch  ...i hear is is once again beans and cornmbread...They really out to raise tution or cut out a few scholarships if they need to economize to the point of serving us the swill they have been"  Gregory says


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 18, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> Sorry, forgot to say that, this time.  Only pay xp for these that are made initially.  (We assume that you used the Academy's "lab supplies" for these, but you will be expected to pay for any that you make in the future, So you'd better all do some brewing while the brewing is good and free!  I'm imposing a limit on the crafting of potions and scrolls, though, and here it is!
> 
> *The limits are:  no more than 5 potions apiece, and scrolls of 7 spells apiece.*
> 
> If you've already made more than this limit, go ahead and subtract the excess from your sheet.  If you're under the limit, you can go ahead and add some more, up to the limit.  You can, of course, only make potions/scrolls of spells that you have in your spellbook, but there is just about to be a small pilgrimage made to a temple for the purpose of trading some of your potions/scrolls for some potions of healing, that will increase the groups longevity and survival odds by leaps and bounds!




I am sorry to belabor the point, but at the beginning we were allowed a total of 6 spells(scrolls) and potions...a combo of either to a total of 6. 

now the numbers are a bit different and i want to know for sure if that is the total that the acadamy is paying for, for those who wish to expend their own cash for back up scrolls can do so above the limit...right?


----------



## Leif (Jan 18, 2008)

Scott DeWar said:
			
		

> OOC:  I am sorry to belabor the point, but at the beginning we were allowed a total of 6 spells(scrolls) and potions...a combo of either to a total of 6.
> 
> now the numbers are a bit different and i want to know for sure if that is the total that the acadamy is paying for, for those who wish to expend their own cash for back up scrolls can do so above the limit...right?



OOC:  No apology necessary.  Yes, I relaxed the former ruling a bit, essentially doubling it to 5 potions and seven scrolls of one spell each.  You should also note that it is my ruling that there are certain spells, like _magic missile_ that _can_ target one creature, but still cannot be made into a potion.  Perhaps I misread the rule about which spells can make potions, but, to be safe, ask if you have any doubts.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 18, 2008)

OOC: Are we there yet?


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jan 18, 2008)

Scott DeWar said:
			
		

> now the numbers are a bit different and i want to know for sure if that is the total that the acadamy is paying for, for those who wish to expend their own cash for back up scrolls can do so above the limit...right?



Yes, i was wondering about this too. Is the 5 potions and 7 scrolls rule an absolute limit that we can have, or is that all we can get for free? Can we pay for more beyond this limit or not? 

KerlanRayne


----------



## Leif (Jan 19, 2008)

KerlanRayne said:
			
		

> Yes, i was wondering about this too. Is the 5 potions and 7 scrolls rule an absolute limit that we can have, or is that all we can get for free? Can we pay for more beyond this limit or not?



You can pay for more if you so desire.  The 5 potions, 7 scrolls is the limit for each character to have made himself before the game began for free.  Any additional that you want to craft will take money, materials, and most importantly, TIME.  But, of course, if you've got the gold to spend on such items, feel free.



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: Are we there yet?



You haven't even told me that you've left yet.  (Meaning to gather the spell components.  I wasn't actually going to play out the trip to the temple, but I can if some would prefer that.)


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jan 19, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> Any additional that you want to craft will take money, materials, and most importantly, *TIME*.  But, of course, if you've got the gold to spend on such items, feel free.



So does that mean we can't scribe more scrolls until after we get back? 







			
				Leif said:
			
		

> You haven't even told me that you've left yet.  (Meaning to gather the spell components.  I wasn't actually going to play out the trip to the temple, but I can if some would prefer that.)



No, I think we can just list the potions we want to trade and then go straight to the meadow. 

KerlanRayne


----------



## Leif (Jan 19, 2008)

KerlanRayne said:
			
		

> So does that mean we can't scribe more scrolls until after we get back?



Yes.  You can already have scribed up to 7 scrolls and brewed 5 potions all at no cost before we begin.  Anything in addition to that must be done in the game.  I didn't think that everyone would want to trade all 5 potions for healing potions.  That seems a lilttle excessive to me.  So that should leave you a few of your wizardly potions to use yourself.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 19, 2008)

]ooc[we can rp it out, if someone prefered...i prefer not to, but that is only me...scotly and others ...what say you?]/ooc[


----------



## Scotley (Jan 20, 2008)

OOC: I'm sorry, I misunderstood and thought we would be playing out the temple trip. Tylara would most likely just get herself into trouble anyway. She would be willing to trade a Potion of Spider Climb, a Potion of Bull's Strength, and a Potion of Cat's Grace all with a book value of 300 gp. Making the dubious assumption that they would trade for equal cash value that should be worth 3 bless weapon oils, 6 cure light wounds and one cure moderate wounds. What sort of deal are they willing to make?


----------



## FreeXenon (Jan 20, 2008)

*Durgeon (Male Dwarf Conjurer)*

Durgeon has  2 Armor and  2 Shield potions (created at 3rd level) to sell for 300gp as well. 
I am looking for a single potion of Cure Moderate Wounds.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 20, 2008)

i have the following for trade:

Potion: Bull's Strength X 1 (12 xp, 300 gpv) cl 3
Potion: Spider Climb X 1 (12 xp, 300 gpv) cl 3
Potion: Resist Energy, fire X 1 (12 xp, 300 gpv) cl 3
Potion: Resist Energy, Acid X 1 (12 xp, 300 gpv) cl 3
Potion: Resist Energy. elect X 1 (12 xp, 300 gpv) cl 3


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jan 20, 2008)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Durgeon has  2 Armor and  2 Shield potions (created at 3rd level) to sell for 300gp as well. I am looking for a single potion of Cure Moderate Wounds.



Two potions of Mage Armor at caster level 3 would be worth 300 gp, half that to create. You can't make potions of Shield because it's a personal only spell. 


			
				Scott DeWar said:
			
		

> i have the following for trade:
> 
> Potion: Bull's Strength X 1 (25 xp, 0 gp) cl 3
> Potion: Spider Climb X 1 (25 xp, 0 gp) cl 3
> ...



Those potions only cost 12 xp to make. It's 1 xp per 25 gp in the price. 300/25=12 xp. 

KerlanRayne


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 20, 2008)

as a refrence for all :

holy water: 25 gp
cure light potion :50 gp
bless weapon: 100 gp
barkskin +2: 300 gp
cure moderate wounds: 300 gp
delay poison: 300 gp
barkskin +3: 600
cure serious wounds: 750 gp


----------



## Leif (Jan 20, 2008)

Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: I'm sorry, I misunderstood and thought we would be playing out the temple trip. Tylara would most likely just get herself into trouble anyway. She would be willing to trade a Potion of Spider Climb, a Potion of Bull's Strength, and a Potion of Cat's Grace all with a book value of 300 gp. Making the dubious assumption that they would trade for equal cash value that should be worth 3 bless weapon oils, 6 cure light wounds and one cure moderate wounds. What sort of deal are they willing to make?



The deal is:  one of your first level potions cast at third level trades evenly for one of their first level potions cast at third level.  All spell levels operate similarly, a Second evenly for a Second, a Third for a Third, and so on.  We're not going to get into relative gp values and al of that.  Make sense to everyone?

All of the potions that you have made for free at CL 3, so they will trade evenly for cleric potions that are CL 3 and of whatever spell level your own potions are.  Should be a pretty ridiculously simple matter to make this exchange.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jan 21, 2008)

Kerlan will trade a Protection from Evil potion and a See Invisibility potion for Cure Light Wounds and Cure moderate Wounds. 

KerlanRayne


----------



## Leif (Jan 21, 2008)

*Kerlan*



			
				KerlanRayne said:
			
		

> Kerlan will trade a Protection from Evil potion and a See Invisibility potion for Cure Light Wounds and Cure moderate Wounds.
> KerlanRayne



Hang on a sec!  What level spells are those?  You can't cast spellsl higher than 2nd level at your level!


----------



## Scotley (Jan 21, 2008)

OOC: In that case, Tylara will trade her three potions based on 2nd level spells for a bless weapon oil at 3rd level and two cure moderate wounds potions.


----------



## Leif (Jan 21, 2008)

Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: In that case, Tylara will trade her three potions based on 2nd level spells for a bless weapon oil at 3rd level and two cure moderate wounds potions.



There's obviously been a mistake somewhere, because you can't cast 3rd level spells at your present level, and they won't trade 3rd level curative potions until you can offer the equivalent wizard potion in return.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 21, 2008)

OOC: Yeah that level thing is confusing. First and Second level spells cast as a third level caster.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jan 21, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> Hang on a sec!  What level spells are those?  You can't cast spellsl higher than 2nd level at your level!



Protection from Evil is 1st Level, See Invisibility is 2nd Level. No problem here. 







			
				Leif said:
			
		

> There's obviously been a mistake somewhere, because you can't cast 3rd level spells at your present level, and they won't trade 3rd level curative potions until you can offer the equivalent wizard potion in return.



He means to trade for a Bless Weapon potion (a 1st Level spell) that has been made at Caster Level 3 as well as 2 Cure Moderate Wounds potions (a 2nd Level spell). No problem here. 

KerlanRayne


----------



## Leif (Jan 21, 2008)

Ok, just checking.  I have to keep an eye on your sneaky wizards all the time.....     (This is currently complicated by the fact that my computer at home is not working but I have none of my D&D books in my office.)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 22, 2008)

I am trading:
Potion: Resist Energy, fire X 1  level 2 spell,cl 3
Potion: Resist Energy, Acid X 1  level 2 spell,cl 3
Potion: Resist Energy. elect X 1  level 2 spell,cl 3

for:
3 cure moderates (level 2 divine spell) at cl 3

oh, and i am ready to go hunting spell componats.

[sblock=spells memorized]
SPELLS MEMORIZED:
Cantrips: Silent portal, Stick, Disrupt undead X2
Level one: Unseen Servant, Magic Missile, Mage Armor, 
Level Two: Spider Climb, Melf’s Acid Arrow
[/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Jan 22, 2008)

*Finalized Potion and Stuff*

*Potions* _(Small Clay Cards)_
 4 See Invis (48 xp) traded for 4 Potions of Cure Moderate Wounds 
 1 Protection f/Arrow (3rd, 6xp)

*Scrolls*
 2 Shield (3rd, 3xp)
 2 Web (3rd, 3xp)
 2 SM II (3rd, 3xp)
 1 Summon Swarm (3rd, 3xp)

I'm done. Really I am and ready.


----------



## Leif (Jan 22, 2008)

*Ooc*

Mr. FreeXenon is, so far, the only one that I have noticed keeping track of the XP cost of his potion brewing & scroll scribing.  I trust that all the rest of you have done the same and made the deductions from XP, even though you didn't mention it.  That was kinda the whole reason why you were given extra XP's to play with, after all.  If you neglected to do that, please do it now.  There is no need to mention any of this, even so.  I'm just double checking to sate my paranoia.  

So we are all but ready to venture forth!  The biggest ting holding us back now is the unavailability of my computer.  We can at least make a small start without that, but we won't be able to get very far, sadly.  I hope my world is back to normal tomorrow.  Stay tuned.......


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 24, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> Mr. FreeXenon is, so far, the only one that I have noticed keeping track of the XP cost of his potion brewing & scroll scribing.  I trust that all the rest of you have done the same and made the deductions from XP, even though you didn't mention it.  That was kinda the whole reason why you were given extra XP's to play with, after all.  If you neglected to do that, please do it now.  There is no need to mention any of this, even so.  I'm just double checking to sate my paranoia........



]ooc[
as my rg thread has the following information:

XP: 3547
last edited 1/18/08 (and that was to correct the amount of xp used to make potions, i do believe)

i would have to say you level of paranoya is rather high...i am sure i am not the only one who has accounted for the xp used in the making of scrolls and potions.

....but do remember: if "THEY" are really out to get you, then is it really paranoya?

]EDIT[actually it was spells memorized, because i have hot corrected my munbers on that assue as per what free xenon pointed out to me...only in this thread ]/edit[ [/ooc]


----------



## Scotley (Jan 24, 2008)

OOC: Likewise, Tylara's XP expendatures can be found on her character sheet in the RG.


----------



## Leif (Jan 24, 2008)

*Can't you guys read??*

OOC:  Didn't I say, "There's no reason to mention any of this???"  Geez leweez!!  I just had a passing thought about it and posted on impulse.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 24, 2008)

_Leif wrote: Didn't I say, "There's no reason to mention any of this???"_

You did indeed. And when I read your post yesterday I noted this, thus refraining from comment. Unfortunately, when I read my namesake's post this morning before an adequate blood/caffeine ratio was obtained the memory of the specifics of your post was quite inaccessible to my somnolent brain. Most humble apologies. 

Can we go kill something now?


----------



## Leif (Jan 24, 2008)

OOC:  No harm done!!  I don't see why Stuff-To-Be-Killed can't be found easily enough.  Are we all ready for our little out of town trip to Mugwort's Meadow?   

TO KILL, OR TO BE KILLED, THAT IS THE QUESTION!


----------



## FreeXenon (Jan 24, 2008)

Gulp! OK.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 27, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> OOC:  Didn't I say, "There's no reason to mention any of this???"  Geez leweez!!  I just had a passing thought about it and posted on impulse.




sorry, had to defend my honor...

as for:


			
				Leif said:
			
		

> TO KILL, OR TO BE KILLED, THAT IS THE QUESTION!



for us to do the deed of killing is the preferred action, so let us to this deed completed be!


----------



## Leif (Jan 27, 2008)

Scott DeWar said:
			
		

> sorry, had to defend my honor...
> as for:
> for us to do the deed of killing is the preferred action, so let us to this deed completed be!



We shall, indeed, to the completion of the deed endeavor ever!  The DM's pc health (or lack thereof) notwithstanding!  If you'll all remember, when last we left our intrepid wizardly folk, they were about to have an outing to trade potions with their priestly comrades across town.  We elected not to play that scene out, and I hope that by now all of you have made the requisite potion additions and subtractions on your character sheets.  So now, we're ready for the Meadow, are we not?  You may proceed to outfit yourselves for the journey, gather in the stables with your familiars, and head on out of the city towards the meadow at your leisure.  When you leave the city gates, I'll chime in with what you see and so forth.  Everyone is with me, I hope?


----------



## FreeXenon (Jan 27, 2008)

Lets Rock On!


----------



## Scotley (Jan 27, 2008)

*Tylara*

The elf is soon ready to go. Her hawk familiar, Thel, circles above. Her pockets are filled with gear and she wears both sword and bow. The more observant will notice that she has a freshly drawn tattoo of a shield with a rose on it upon her forearm. She causually munches on an oatmeal cookie as she waits for the others to gather.   

OOC: Cast create magic tattoo for a +1 deflection bonus to AC duration is 24 hours from 10 pm last night.


----------



## Leif (Jan 28, 2008)

OK, that's two.  Anybody else coming along?


----------



## FreeXenon (Jan 28, 2008)

We agreed to go the next day, right? Temple and studying today and glade hopping tomorrow?


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jan 28, 2008)

Kerlan has his hawk familiar, Dawn, which cirles in the sky with Tylara's familiar. (They're friends    ) He also has his trusty pack dog Dusk, which he is petting fondly as he also waits for those going on the trip.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 28, 2008)

*To the Glade*

Gregory will rise and put on dark green  hunting leathers topped with a black wool cloak. Putting items for a few days into his backpack he will set off downstairs to join the others.


----------



## Leif (Feb 1, 2008)

*To The Meadow*

Durgeon, Tylara, Kerlan, and Gregory finish their breakfast, accoutre themselves as desired, and gather down in the stable area.  You can either proceed on foot, or sign-out mounts belonging to Whirtlestaffs.  You four have not yet seen Capizzio, Dalomock, or Mikkana this morning.   (Assuming Mikkana hasn't totally withdrawn from the Academy, that is.)  The four of you have every intention of proceeding on your errand straightaway, but you linger for a few moments awaiting the rest of your fellow students. (OOC:  If none of them post very soon, you four will leave but you'll be going quite slowly until we hear from everyone, so that the stragglers can easily catch up with the group.)


----------



## FreeXenon (Feb 1, 2008)

*Durgeon (Male Dwarf Conjurer)*

Durgeon grumbles something about horses, riding, and solid ground while we wait to see if the others will join us.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 1, 2008)

OOC: Sorry I've been terribly lazy for making potions and that stuff...  I'm still here and will catch up with Dalomock again. 
*
"Ho ho ho, a grumbling morning for our friend Durgeon Giantbelly ah? Excellent!"* laugh the gnome, approaching from behind the stables. Dalomock don't like roads too much, he don't trust them at all.


----------



## Leif (Feb 2, 2008)

And then there were only two missing (Capizzio and Mikkana).....


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 3, 2008)

what are you talking about...i have been ready since post 258!


----------



## Leif (Feb 3, 2008)

Scott DeWar said:
			
		

> what are you talking about...i have been ready since post 258!



OOC:  Sorry, then.  I'll try to get us started then asap.  Or do we wait for the last straggler?  Personally, I'm inclined to press onward...


----------



## KerlanRayne (Feb 3, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> OOC:  Sorry, then.  I'll try to get us started then asap.  Or do we wait for the last straggler?  Personally, I'm inclined to press onward...



I still have yet to see a post for Mikkana in the past month. I say we press on.


----------



## Leif (Feb 4, 2008)

KerlanRayne said:
			
		

> I still have yet to see a post for Mikkana in the past month. I say we press on.



OOC:  So noted.  I'll try to make it happen as soon as I can, then.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 4, 2008)

Lief, i sent you a privet message...if you do not get it let me know


----------



## Leif (Feb 4, 2008)

Scott DeWar said:
			
		

> Leif, i sent you a privet message...if you do not get it let me know



OOC:  I got it, and I sent you a reply, also.


----------



## Leif (Feb 4, 2008)

*On with the Show.....*

Jerabewal, cleaning out a stall with a pitchfork, sees the group of wizards approaching the stables and says, "Well, bless my soul!  Here comes as fine a group of young wizards as ever there was! (Meaning no disrespect to you, Mademoiselle Tylara!)  Are you going for a ride this fine morning?  Shall I prepare mounts for you?"


----------



## FreeXenon (Feb 5, 2008)

*Durgeon (Male Dwarf Conjurer)*

_*grumble, grumble* ...horses... riding... glade.... *grumble, grumble*_


----------



## Scotley (Feb 5, 2008)

*Tylara*

"Thank you master Jerabewal, my preference would be to ride, but I detect some decent among my companions." Turning to the group, "Do some of you really mean to walk when we could ride?"


----------



## Leif (Feb 5, 2008)

A look of utter amusement spreads across Jerabewal's face, and he says, "Well now, you know, certain of your friends here might have just a wee spot of trouble reaching all the way down to the stirrups with their little legs.  A fine horse-elf like yourself should be able to easily carry such a person on your mount, riding in front of you in the saddle!" 

Jerabewal heads back towards the stable, shaking his head and laughing uproariously, obviously inordinately impressed with his own levity.  The wizards just decide to head off for the meadow on foot, it being such a pleasant, sunny day and all.  Whirtlestaffs is located in a good-sized clearing, with ornamental shrubberies (sculpted by magic, of course) surrouinding the Academy building.  A brook meanders through the clearing as well.  It is spanned by an arching bridge wide enough for two to cross side-by-side.  

You cross the brook and enter the woods.  About 2 miles down the narrow path from the Academy, the woods begin to thin out rapidly, and soon you have left them behind.  You find yourself in an open area about 280 acres in size, made up of gently rolling, low hills, and a truly astounding assortment of wildflowers of every description imaginable.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 5, 2008)

"Bah, why do they insist on hiring failed comedians for staff here," grouses Tylara as the laughing stableman departs. She contents herself with pondering all sorts of amusing methods of revenge later. 

Upon arriving at the flower covered field she pulls out the list and basket given her by Professor Frogbottom and comments, "well who knows what this stuff is? Better get your books out." She reads aloud from the list.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 5, 2008)

*The Meadow*

Gregory will remain more or less silent thruout the trip to the meadow as if lost in thought. Arriving at the meadow he wll do as suggested and remove the appropriate books in order to fill the list as quickly as possible.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 6, 2008)

Capizzio pulls his book out and starts leafing through the pages, takeing note of the weeds and herbs found in the meadow, speaking out the names as he finds them and collecting the harvestable portions.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Feb 6, 2008)

Kerlan looks through the book during the journey to the meadow, interested in learning more, as always. When he arrives, he looks up intently at his familiar flying hig in the sky and smiles. 

"I have told Dawn to keep an eye out for any possible danger."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 7, 2008)

*"I know many of these, common potion ingredients, some I can tell by the smell"* Dalomock comments, and picks up two plants, smelling them, as if he was comparing the odor.


----------



## Leif (Feb 8, 2008)

OOC:  You've been gathering herbs, flowers, and plants for awhile, and the plants that you are looking for seem to be growing along a line that leads into the forest.

Spot checks, and Listen checks, please.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 8, 2008)

*Tylara*

All the flowers seem to be giving Tylara a little hay fever. Her eyes water and she sneezes noisily a couple of times. 

OOC: Listen and Spot checks (1d20+2=11, 1d20+5=7)


----------



## FreeXenon (Feb 8, 2008)

*Durgeon (Male Dwarf Conjurer)*

Durgeon grabs up a book, whips it open to a page, and then stomps off to gruffly pick up the required plants that he sees.


[*OOC:* Spot (13) and Listen (0) checks in the glade (1d20+0=13, 1d20+0=3)http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1485544/]


----------



## KerlanRayne (Feb 8, 2008)

Kerlan and his companions keep a watchful eye on the surroundings

OOC:Spot(17) and Listen(17) checks for Kerlan (1d20+5=17, 1d20+2=17)
Spot(29) and Listen(12) checks for Dawn (1d20+16=29, 1d20+4=12)
Spot(6) and Listen(15) checks for Dusk (1d20+5=6, 1d20+5=15)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 8, 2008)

The gnome is absolutely in his smelling plants rampage, and is absolutely unplugged from his surroundings. 

OOC: Two natural 1, doesn't need to even link.


----------



## Leif (Feb 10, 2008)

Still waiting for Spot and Listen checks from Gregory and Capizzio.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 10, 2008)

*The Glade*

1d20+4; 1d20+3 → [13,4] = (17) spot
1d20+4; 1d20+3 → [3,3] = (6)  listen


----------



## Leif (Feb 11, 2008)

Kerlan and Gregory are both quite certain that they saw some movement in the edge of the forest, but they are not certain what it was.


Another listen check from everyone, please?  Forget that!  Let's have some action!


----------



## Scotley (Feb 11, 2008)

*Tylara*

Continuing her quest for the plants we need Tylara moves to her left stepping into some fallen leaves that make considerable noise and keep her from hearing anything in the woods.

OOC: Listen Check (1d20+2=7)


----------



## Leif (Feb 11, 2008)

Tylara is stomping around and doesn't hear, but the rest of you hear gutteral cries from the edge of the forest, and look up to see a group of kobolds bearing down on your position.  OOC:  I'm not able to   make a map at the moment, but we'll assume for the sake of whatever that the bad guys are in a fairly tight-knit group and the wizards are also.  You can move as you wish from here onward.

Initiative!


----------



## Scotley (Feb 11, 2008)

OOC: No worries on the map, but could you give a rough distance from our group to theirs? That will help us decide on what sort of Artillery to unleash on them.


----------



## FreeXenon (Feb 11, 2008)

*Durgeon (Male Dwarf Conjurer); Init: 4*

Durgeon will move back and then cast *Grease* _(DC15)_ upon the *Kobold*'s ranks if he has time and relative safety.


[*OOC: *How far away and how many are there? Weapons and armor? Is there a creature that is most likely a caster in the group?

Initiative vs Kobolds (1d20+1=4) ]


----------



## KerlanRayne (Feb 11, 2008)

Initiative vs Kobolds (1d20+3=10)

OOC: Yes, a distance would be nice as well as a rough number. Are there about a dozen? Half a dozen? Do any of them look like a leader?


----------



## Leif (Feb 12, 2008)

KerlanRayne said:
			
		

> Initiative vs Kobolds (1d20+3=10)
> OOC: Yes, a distance would be nice as well as a rough number. Are there about a dozen? Half a dozen? Do any of them look like a leader?





			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> [OOC: How far away and how many are there? Weapons and armor? Is there a creature that is most likely a caster in the group?



Good questions, all.  They are approximately 40 yards away and closing rapidly.  They are still a good bit out of range of the grease spell.  There are between 5 and 10 kobolds, none that look like a leader, but one at the back that looks like a shaman or something.  All of the others are armed with spears, and wearing hide or leather armor (some wearing hide, some leather).  As they approach, they are staying in a fairly tight group, with the "shaman" at the rear.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 12, 2008)

*Tylara*

Seeing the reactions of her companions, Tylara turns and is startled to see the Kobolds approaching. "Cheeky Buggers! Its getting so a girl can't even go picking wildflowers in the meadow anymore." Dropping her basket she pulls her bow and quickly nocks an arrow and lets it fly (1d20+4=23) at the lead Kobold. She is gratified to see the arrow (1d8+2=8) hit hard. To her fellow wizards she calls, "Use your spells on the Shaman first and I'll try to slow the warriors down a little with a well placed arrow or two." 

OOC: Initiative (1d20+2=15)


----------



## KerlanRayne (Feb 12, 2008)

Scotley said:
			
		

> To her fellow wizards she calls, "Use your spells on the Shaman first and I'll try to slow the warriors down a little with a well placed arrow or two."



"Sure thing," Kerlan calls back as he begins casting Glitterdust (DC 15), catching as many as he can in the area, including the Shaman in the back.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 12, 2008)

*Koblods in the Glade*

Seeing the approach of the kobolds, Gregory will cast Mage Armor on himself while he watches the situation develope.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 12, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> Still waiting for Spot and Listen checks from Gregory and Capizzio.




OOC: since there has been some sort of 'update by Invisible castle, i have had immaging problems with that sight. here is my spot, listen and inititive modifiers. if you would do the rolling for me via dice or invis cast. i would appriciate it.

spot +3 (wis)
listen +3 (wis)
Init:  +3 (dex)

his action, provided he sees the little beasties is to cast mage armor on himself


----------



## Leif (Feb 12, 2008)

OOC:  Still awaiting Dalomock's contribution.  I'll try to get a map done sometime this afternoon.  Thanks for your patience.

OOC, Cappizzio:  I'll be happy to roll for you if you still need me to do so.  Sorry to hear about your difficulty with IC.  Just let me know each time you need me to make a roll for you, because I won't presume that you want me to roll for you, unless you say so.  You were able to get these rolls for me this time, and the small delay is no problem.  For now, I'd rather have a slight delay and let you make your own rolls than be in a situation where I am doing everything for you.  That's no fun!


----------



## Leif (Feb 13, 2008)

Here's the map!  And I fixed it so it makes more sense, now, hopefully.
Also, be sure and notice that that encounter distance is much closer than I had previously indicated.  Funny how maps shrink the world, isn't it?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 13, 2008)

those aren't rolls...they are the modifiers to the roll!!!


----------



## Leif (Feb 13, 2008)

*Capizzio and Tylara*

Fair enough! My bad.  Here are you modifiers,again, then:
spot +3 (wis)
listen +3 (wis)
Init: +3 (dex)

And here are the rolls
spot - 23
listen - 19
initiative - 9

Capizzio sees the kobolds, hears their grumbling and hears an authoritative kobold voice that seems to be giving the rest orders.

Tylara, which kobold did you shoot, anyway?  Or, perhaps I should say, "Shoot AT."


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 13, 2008)

*Sheet*

LEIF

Can you email me a copy of that sheet......


----------



## Leif (Feb 13, 2008)

What sheet is that?  The map?  That's what I'm sending, anyway, because I have no idea what else you could be referring to.

The map's been emailed.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Feb 13, 2008)

Kerlan's spell will be centered on the corner shared by squares 17-L and 18-M. That way he will catch the Shaman and 4 other kobolds, with 2 stragglers.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 13, 2008)

OOC: N17. Shot I hope, if these Kobolds in leather or hide armor have a better than 23 AC Tylara is hiking up her already short skirt and running back the academy as fast as her long legs will carry her, flower picking be damned!


----------



## Leif (Feb 13, 2008)

*DM's OOC Observations*

Now that we have a definite map, I need a more definitive action for Durgeon, a/k/a, is he casting the spell or not, and, if so, where is it centered, and WHERE is he "moving back" to, anyway?

I think I've got everything for everyone else except Dalomock, so once Durgeon clears these items up for me, I'll give V.V. a little more time to check in, but I'm not going to wait too long!  We've got to seize this opportunity to DO SOMETHING!!

(new/improved map attached, in COLOR)


----------



## FreeXenon (Feb 13, 2008)

*Durgeon (Male Dwarf Conjurer)*

Durgeon will move up to U12 to get the little buggers in range (Short :40'   ) and cast Grease (DC 15) on Kobolds in N-17 & 18, then prepare to be the charged  .






[*OOC:* The Area of Effect and Range is much smaller than I thought. I do not want to use web yet.
Short Range sucks.   ]


----------



## KerlanRayne (Feb 13, 2008)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Durgeon will move up to U12 to get the little buggers in range (Short :40'   ) and cast Grease (DC 15) on Kobolds in N-17 & 18, then prepare to be the charged  .
> [*OOC:* The Area of Effect and Range is much smaller than I thought. I do not want to use web yet.
> Short Range sucks.   ]



Actually, it's +5' per *2* levels, which gives you 30' range. You won't get 40' range until 6th level. And yes, short range sucks. I don't think you can even get into range using a single move action. Also, I don't see Web working without anything to anchor to. There is only one tree near them and you need at least two. I would probably have prepared Web as well, but I thought it would be of no use in a meadow.


----------



## Leif (Feb 13, 2008)

Well, Durgeon, for what it's worth, by my count you can get to S13 with a 30 ft move, and then the range to the kobolds in M16/N17/N18 is within the 30 foot limit.  Will that please everyone??    And you're MORE than welcome to cast your _Web_ spell if you want!


----------



## Scotley (Feb 13, 2008)

OOC: They're just little kobolds, you should be able to web them between a couple of good sized sunflowers.


----------



## FreeXenon (Feb 13, 2008)

OK, how about this. I move 20' forward and then I delay my action to cast Grease when then get into range.


----------



## Leif (Feb 13, 2008)

*Kobold Battle*

The kobolds see your group and head in your direction, trying for all they are worth to be as menacing as possible.  Their scaly, dark brown skin is mottled with blotches of green and they have an overall rusty sheen about them.  Some are wearing filthy hide armor, and some filthy leather armor, but, either way, you are very happy to be so distant from them that you can't smell them.  Even from this distance, you see their glowing red eyes and prehensile tails.  

Seeing the approaching band of kobolds and hearing their high pitched growls and chitters, that sound like demonic chihuahuas, Gregory and Capizzio both immediately cast _Mage Armor_.  Durgeon moves forward twenty feet and waits.  Kerlan also casts a spell, _Glitterdust_, which he centers right in the middle of the largest group of kobolds.  It seems that these particular creatures are quite susceptible to Kerlan's magic, because they all, except the two northernmost ones, immediately begin rubbing furiously at their eyes and stand there without moving.  Tylara unlimbers her bow, drops to one knee, and seconds later the lead kobold, newly blinded, sprouts new feathers from the center of his chest, and a fountain of blood from the exit wound in his back.  He crumples to the ground, and you see that his blinded eyes have now become green X's.  The two kobolds who were outside the area of Kerlan's spell apparently decide that they are not up to tangling with a bunch of wizards, so they flee back the way they came.

Kerlan's spell ends in the Party's action in Round 4.

New map follows immediately.


----------



## Leif (Feb 14, 2008)

*Kobold encounter -- MAP*

Here's the newly revised map.  k- denotes the dead kobold.  Note Kerlans' new position.  He moved after his spell. See upcoming post. ^


----------



## Leif (Feb 14, 2008)

*New Post Up Early*

The preceding two posts have been edited to give the results of the first round of combat and the new map.  This post is added to have the correct date and time for the posting (boy, I'll not do that again).

Actions, Round 2?


----------



## FreeXenon (Feb 14, 2008)

*Durgeon (Male Dwarf Conjurer)*

*Durgeon*, seeing the opening walks forward 20' (Q14) and casts Grease (DC 15) centered on the Shaman, hoping that the caster will not be able to escape.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Feb 14, 2008)

Right after casting Glitterdust, (ie also in round one) Kerlan moves forward to W15. 

On round two, Kerlan begins using his crossbow, starting with the kobold in M16. He will reload afterwards.


----------



## Leif (Feb 14, 2008)

*Parenthetical comment to Kerlan Rayne, and everyone else for that matter*

It's not of critcal importance here, but, in the future, please give me every action you will take in a round when I ask for actions for that round.   I reserve the right to disallow afterthouhts like your move after the spell in Round One, unless you tell me about the move at the same time you tell me about the spell.  I think that's only reasonable to insist that all characters give me a complete round of actions when it is asked for.

Everyone is on notice now.

Still need actions for Round 2 from everyone except Kerlan and Durgeon, and I still need Kerlan's attack roll (and damage if it's a hit).


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 15, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> The preceding two posts have been edited to give the results of the first round of combat and the new map.  This post is added to have the correct date and time for the posting (boy, I'll not do that again).
> 
> Actions, Round 2?




i am having trouble opening the xls file...what is that for?...i may need it emailed to me as a jpeg or something

also, the green x's, it that like what the goblins had in 'order of the stick' epic battle for the azure city?


----------



## Leif (Feb 15, 2008)

Scott DeWar said:
			
		

> i am having trouble opening the xls file...what is that for?...i may need it emailed to me as a jpeg or something
> also, the green x's, it that like what the goblins had in 'order of the stick' epic battle for the azure city?



See FreeXenon's message to you in the OOC thread.  .xls is a Microsoft Excel spreadsheet file, and this one is serving as our map.  The "green x's" are a bad joke-- you know how in cartoons, when a character has the snot beat out of him they show x's in his eyes to indicate unconsciousness.  In this case, that poor kobold was sent by Tylara to a place way beyond just unconsciousness.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Feb 15, 2008)

Oops, I forgot about the roll. To Hit Kobold (1d20+4=23), Damage (1d8=2). Also, I'm sorry about the move thing.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 15, 2008)

*Kobolds*

Seeing the massed Kobolds, Gregory will center on one and let fly with magic missel. Raising his hand a bolt of bluish energy forms and goes streaking towards the creature stiking ithttp://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1495419/ 
 in the chest for 8 points of damage.


----------



## Leif (Feb 15, 2008)

*Gregory*

Check the map a few posts back, and give me the coordinates of the kobold you nuked?


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 15, 2008)

*Kobold*

How about the one at L 19


----------



## Scotley (Feb 15, 2008)

*Tylara*

The elf maiden rises and strides forward (to U11) while nocking a fresh arrow. She lets fly at the shaman-type with the arrow (1d20+4=10) and promptly remembers why she became a wizard instead of an archer as it goes wide of the mark.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Feb 15, 2008)

```
k  = kobold				Ty = Tylara			
k- = kobold				Gr = Gregory				
KS = shaman				DF = Durgeon Firebelly	
T  = tree				CC = Capizzio		
					DZ = Dalomock		
					KR = Kerlan	

[U]
--|A |B |C |D |E |F |G |H |I |J |K |L |M |N |O |P |Q |R |S |T |U |V |W |X |Y |Z |AA|
08|  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |Gr|
09|  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |Ty|  |  |  |
10|  |  |  |  |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |
11|  |  |  |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |  |  |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |
12|  |  |  |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |  |  |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |CC|  |  |
13|  |  |  |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |DZ|
14|  |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |  |  |  |  |  |  |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |DF|  |  |  |  |  |  |
15|  |  |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |KR|  |  |  |  |
16|  |  |  |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |  |  |  |  |  |  |k |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |
17|  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |KS|  |  |k-|  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |
18|  |  |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |  |  |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |  |  |  |  |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |  |  |k |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |
19|  |  |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |  |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |  |  |  |  |  |  |k |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |  |  |  |  |
20|  |  |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |  |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |k |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |
21|  |  |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |  |  |k |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |  |  |  |  |  |  |
22|  |  |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |  |  |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |
23|  |  |  |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |  |  |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |
24|  |  |  |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |  |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |
25|  |  |  |  |  |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |
26|  |  |  |  |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |  |  |  |  |  |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |  |  |  |  |  |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |
27|  |  |  |  |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |  |  |  |  |  |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |  |  |  |  |  |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |  |  |  |  |  |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |  | 
28|  |  |  |  |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |  |  |  |  |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |
29|  |  |  |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |  |  |  |  |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |
30|  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |
31|  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |
32|  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |
[/U]
```


----------



## Leif (Feb 16, 2008)

Well, that's one way to do it, I guess, Kerlan!  Cooness! Who knew??


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 16, 2008)

]ooc[xls...spreadsheet...shows how un computer cool i am...i have the ability to do so...(mumble mumble grumble...Oh no! the dwarf is rubbung off on me!!!)]/ooc[

you did say each square is 5 feet, right?

distance to action: 80 feet to shaman

move action: move 15 feet to W-14

standerd action: cast magic missle  (Range: Medium (100 ft. + 10 ft./level) ) cast at 3rd level = 130 feet

adjusted distance to target : 65 feet

damage : 2d4 + 2


----------



## Leif (Feb 16, 2008)

*Scott DeWar*

Where are you magic missiles targeted?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 16, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> Where are you magic missiles targeted?




sorry, shoulda made that more pronounced:

da' shaman!


----------



## Leif (Feb 16, 2008)

Scott DeWar said:
			
		

> sorry, shoulda made that more pronounced:
> 
> da' shaman!



You might also want to go to IC and give me a damage roll.  If you want me to deduct any hp from the Shaman, that is... 

btw- squares are, indeed, 5 feet each.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 17, 2008)

]ooc[ If you trust me enough, I can just roll with real dice...otherwise, I am still having issues with the invisible castle web sight...the damages are listed in post 332 as 2d4+2 (right above the line that says "my character sheets")

I could potentionaly use irony dice server (with your approval) and send the verification as e-mail to you (which is how irony verifies), since invisble castle is presently unreadable to my computer. I use irony with msn games (Adventures in role-playing).


----------



## Leif (Feb 18, 2008)

Scott DeWar said:
			
		

> I could potentionaly use irony dice server (with your approval) and send the verification as e-mail to you (which is how irony verifies), since invisble castle is presently unreadable to my computer. I use irony with msn games (Adventures in role-playing).



OOC:  Shoot!  I was thinking that it was someone else who was having that problem!  Sorry.     Yeah, for now, I'll go along with you (and only you) rolling on the other server you mentioned.  We gotta get you back on track with IC though!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 18, 2008)

Dalomock moves his hands in a strange manner, and speaks some magical words: "*Ekizum Evanezca!*".
He casts invisibility on himself.


----------



## Leif (Feb 18, 2008)

*Kobold battle*

OOC:  I think I forgot to give the kobolds an action that round, but, oh, well, their tough luck, isn't it?

Durgeon casts _grease_ on the kobold shaman, and he is suddenly standing in the center of a large patch of lard that coats the ground.  Tylara tries to down another foe with her bow, but her aim fails her this time.  Kerlan has more success with his crossbow, and he shoots a kobold who is turning to flee, but it keeps on fleeing.  Two bolts of crimson energy, created by Gregory's _magic missile_ spell,  spring from his hand toward one of the kobolds.  The kobold, when struck, erupts into flame, screaming, and dies.  Cappizzio, likewise, casts _magic missile_, but his missiles manifest differently from Gregory's:  when Capizzio casts the spell, two glowing darts of light appear before him and then streak unerringly toward the kobold shaman, where they both pierce his throat killing him, also.  (OOC:  I took a little liberty with your spell, here, Cappizzio, just for demonstration purposes -- in the future you can describe the spell effects yourself, if you want.  If you don't, then I probably will.)  Dalomock gestures wildly, says, "Ekizum Evanezca," and disappears.  The kobolds the furthest to the southeast continue fleeing and are out of sight now.  As stated before, the kobold shot by Kerlan also flees (G20).  The last remaining kobold never stopped moving forward and now he assaults Durgeon, but misses horribly.  Of the kobolds, only two remain active on the battlefield, and one of them is running away as fast as he can, with a crossbow bolt protruding from his back.

Actions for round 4?


----------



## Scotley (Feb 18, 2008)

*Tylara*

Taking careful aim, Tylara tries another shot (1d20+4=21) at the distantly retreating wounded Kobold. 
Scoring another hit (1d8+3=10) she pumps her fist in the air with a grin expecting the foe to fall.


----------



## FreeXenon (Feb 19, 2008)

*Durgeon (Male Dwarf Conjurer)*

Durgeon grimaces at being this close to the creature and steps back (_to V15_) while drawing out his crossbow and fires at the goblin (AC 5) missing horribly. 

Hopefully his being in front of everyone will give them time to take care of the creature.







[*OOC :* To hit Goblin with Crossbow + Dmg (1d20+2, 1d8=[3, 2], [8])]


----------



## KerlanRayne (Feb 19, 2008)

Kerlan fires on the kobold in front of Durgeon (To hit and damage against last Kobold. (1d20+4=8, 1d8=2)), but misses and then reloads. 


```
k  = kobold			Ty = Tylara			
k- = dead kobold		Gr = Gregory				
KS = shaman			DF = Durgeon Firebelly	
T  = tree			CC = Capizzio		
				DZ = Dalomock		
				KR = Kerlan	
[U]
--|A |B |C |D |E |F |G |H |I |J |K |L |M |N |O |P |Q |R |S |T |U |V |W |X |Y |Z |AA |
08|  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |[B]Gr[/B]|
09|  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |[B]Ty[/B]|  |  |  |
10|  |  |  |  |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |
11|  |  |  |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |  |  |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |
12|  |  |  |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |  |  |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |
13|  |  |  |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |[B]DZ[/B]|
14|  |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |  |  |  |  |  |  |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |[B]DF[/B]|  |[B]CC[/B]|  |  |  |  |
15|  |  |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |[COLOR=Orange][B]k[/B][/COLOR] |  |  |[B]KR[/B]|  |  |  |  |
16|  |  |  |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |
17|  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |[S][B][COLOR=Red]KS[/COLOR][/B][/S]|  |  |[COLOR=Red][B]k-[/B][/COLOR]|  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |
18|  |  |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |  |  |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |  |  |  |  |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |
19|  |  |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |  |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |  |  |  |  |  |  |[COLOR=Red][B]k-[/B][/COLOR]|  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |  |  |  |  |
20|  |  |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |  |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |  |[COLOR=Orange][B]k[/B][/COLOR] |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |
21|  |  |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |  |  |  |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |  |  |  |  |  |  |
22|  |  |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |  |  |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |
23|[COLOR=Orange][B]k?[/B][/COLOR]|  |  |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |  |  |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |
24|[COLOR=Orange][B]k?[/B][/COLOR]|  |  |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |  |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |
25|  |  |  |  |  |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |
26|  |  |  |  |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |  |  |  |  |  |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |  |  |  |  |  |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |
27|  |  |  |  |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |  |  |  |  |  |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |  |  |  |  |  |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |  |  |  |  |  |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |  |
28|  |  |  |  |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |  |  |  |  |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |
29|  |  |  |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |  |  |  |  |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |
30|  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |
31|  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |
32|  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |[B][COLOR=DarkGreen]T[/COLOR][/B] |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |
[/U]
```


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 19, 2008)

Dalamock approach his elven mate, and casts a Magic Missile over the Kobold in front of his dwarven classmate. 

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1499660/


----------



## Leif (Feb 19, 2008)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> Dalamock approach his elven mate, and casts a Magic Missile over the Kobold in front of his dwarven classmate.
> 
> http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1499660/



Next time, V. V. go ahead and give me a damage roll, just in case you hit, ok?


----------



## Leif (Feb 19, 2008)

Durgeon steps back from the kobold, giving an opening for Dalomock to cast a magic missile.  The bolt of force smites the kobold in the chest, killing it.  Kerlan's crossbow fires a bolt at the same monster, but the bolt sails wide of its mark.

Tylara draws another arrow, lays it carefully but quickly on her bow, draws, and fires.  Her arrow arches over the meadow,  as the kobold runs for cover while he tries in vain to extract the crossbow bolt from his leg.  Just then, Tylara's arrow pierces his neck, and he dies horribly.

So ends the first battle.


----------



## FreeXenon (Feb 19, 2008)

*Durgeon (Male Dwarf Conjurer)*

Durgeon blinks a few times not quite sure what happened here.

He looks over to the rest of the group to see what their response is. 

"I knew there was a chance that we would encounter something, but I did think we actually would."

_*grumble, grumble... kobolds ...grumble, grumble*_


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 19, 2008)

"wellll...that was interesting....i wonder if there are more where those came from. we had best be most alert here....they seemed to come from paractally nowhere." 

he then walks over to check the body of the kobold shaman to see what it might be carrieing.

...who knows, they may have been hired by someone at the acadamy who finds the prescence of a dwarf in love with an elf a threat to all that is right....


----------



## FreeXenon (Feb 19, 2008)

*Durgeon (Male Dwarf Conjurer)*

"Dust Off, Bone boy!" Durgeon sneers.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 19, 2008)

*"Just some lizard child playing in the glade. Nothing to be worried about. We can handle them. Now lets get back to work"* Dalomock says. He reasumes his work, but first, he takes out the wand he was trusted, and let it in his belt.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 20, 2008)

Special announcement:

this is an early advance warning for a planned absense.

I will be visiting family and away from computer access from 20 march to 24 march...will repeat transmission at a time closer to the date of dissappearence...end transmission


----------



## Leif (Feb 20, 2008)

Scott DeWar said:
			
		

> Special announcement:
> this is an early advance warning for a planned absense.
> I will be visiting family and away from computer access from 20 march to 24 march...will repeat transmission at a time closer to the date of dissappearence...end transmission



Thanks.  I predict that you'll be pounding erasers or something during that time.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Feb 20, 2008)

"Good job everyone. I think we handled ourselves very well" Kerlan walks over to help inspect the Shaman. 









*OOC:*


 So, what have we won?


----------



## Leif (Feb 20, 2008)

*Searching*

OOC:  It seems like searching all of the kobolds would be in order, wouldn't it? [it's up to you guys, though.]

The shaman is carrying a good-sized wooden club, a wide assortment of small handmade fetishes (of no value except as trinkets or nic-nacs), and a coin purse.  He is wearing three halfway decent-looking bracelets and a silver medallion on a leather thong around his neck.

[OOC:  What have you WON??  FABBBBULOUS PRIZES, OF COURSE! HEHEHE]

[OOC:  You hear a faint voice in the distance, "You may ALREADY be a winner!" <--JOKE]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 20, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> Thanks.  I predict that you'll be pounding erasers or something during that time.




]ooc[ nooo! not erasers...chalk dust...can't breath...broncule spasams! need...SPOCK!!!]/ooc[



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> [OOC: What have you WON?? FABBBBULOUS PRIZES, OF COURSE! HEHEHE]
> 
> [OOC: You hear a faint voice in the distance, "You may ALREADY be a winner!" <--JOKE]




i think you watch too much television


----------



## Leif (Feb 20, 2008)

Scott DeWar said:
			
		

> ooc: nooo! not erasers...chalk dust...can't breath...broncule spasams! need...SPOCK!!!



 



			
				Scott DeWar said:
			
		

> i think you watch too much television



OOC:  You have a point.  But if you let your hair grow out some, no one will notice.  

IC:  Okay, enough tomfoolery for the moment.  What is the wizardly plan of action now??


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 20, 2008)

i know what you mean...my hair is almost ready to harvest for 'lochs of love'


----------



## KerlanRayne (Feb 20, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> IC:  Okay, enough tomfoolery for the moment.  What is the wizardly plan of action now??



Kerlan walks over and respectfully closes the eyes of each Kobold. After making sure any valuables are gone, he begins trying to gather the bodies together in a pile. "I'm trying to build a makeshift pyre for the kobolds and would like some help." Without waiting for a response he looks at the others and continues. "There are two ways to look at this, either we honor the dead no matter who they are, or we keep their bodies from befouling this beautiful meadow. So you can either help me by moving bodies or gathering some wood, or you can finish gathering the plants we came here for." He continues his work by gathering the bodies around the Shaman.


----------



## Leif (Feb 21, 2008)

*Two Wizards MIA?*

OOC:  Strangely enough, we haven't heard from Tylara in awhile.  Gregory too.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 21, 2008)

]ooc[tomfoolery?! harumpf...]/ooc[

Capizzo slyly looks to the book and considers useing it to start the pyer, but says nothing.

" I can help with gathering wood." and he does so...looking for any fallen dead wood at first as living wood is hard to get started in flames.


----------



## Leif (Feb 21, 2008)

*building the pyre*

Everyone is pretty much looking high and low for firewood, but there doesn't seem to be too much dead wood around in the MEADOW.   But you manage to scrape up a small amount that may be sufficient.

OOC:  Before the "weinie roast" is over, something else out of the ordinary will probably happen.  I'm just waiting for the missing souls to check in on the action.  Let's hope that they hurry.


----------



## Leif (Feb 21, 2008)

Somebody with Appraisal skill can make a check for the Shaman's bracelets (2 copper, one gold) and his silver medallion.  (Let's say DC 12?)  Searching all of the other kobolds turns up 85 sp.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 21, 2008)

Appraise: 0 ranks, int +3 Roll = 15

verification should ve in your e-mail acct

Irony dice server:http://www.irony.com/mailroll.html


----------



## Leif (Feb 21, 2008)

*Appraisal of Kobold Shaman's Jewelry*

The two copper bracelets are finely etched in geometric designs.  Surprisingly they appraise for 225 gp for the pair.  The gold bracelet is not as well-made and somewhat battered.  It appraises for 75 gp.  The silver medallion is of dwarven design.  Upon closer inspection, you find that it is actually mithral and worth 300 gp.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 21, 2008)

OOC: Sorry for the absence gang. Some real life issues have made it difficult to concentrate on gaming this week. 

In her glee at the successful fight, Tylara ignores some prime opportunities for comment and focuses on the search of the Kobolds and assembly of the fire. "Yes, very well done indeed." After a moment she adds, "Perhaps we should hold off lighting this little pyre until we are finished gathering ingredients in case the fire or smoke should attract more attention."


----------



## Leif (Feb 21, 2008)

OOC:  I hope Gregory hurries!  I don't want to leave him behind.  ('Cause I know how that chaps his fragile hind end!)


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 22, 2008)

*Gregory*

Gregory will look about the meadow and remain more or less watchful as the party searches.
When the firewood is collected he will offer a tindertwig to the dwarf.


----------



## Leif (Feb 22, 2008)

Before a fire is lighted, Professor Grumbacher suddenly appears in the middle of the meadow, near the dispatched kobolds.  Professor Grumbacher looks like he just stepped off the page of "Wizard's Quarterly," with his young and handsome face, his oaken staff, and long, flowing midnight blue robe.  "Not so fast, there, students!  Not so fast.  Gather 'round me quickly, now, that's it, make your buddy smile!" 

The wizards look at each other inquisitively, but do as requested. Then, with a flick of his wrist and a muttered word, the entire group of you appear in the entry hall at Whirtlestaffs.  "Excellent job, by the way, students!  You all earned exceptionally high marks for this exercise!"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 22, 2008)

Without letting his face shows his surprise, Dalomock hands the wand the professor had give him. *"Well, that was a nice travel. I didn't wanted to get back here on foot."*


----------



## Leif (Feb 22, 2008)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> Without letting his face shows his surprise, Dalomock hands the wand the professor had give him. *"Well, that was a nice travel. I didn't wanted to get back here on foot."*



Professor Grumbacher takes the wand back from Dalomock. "Thank you for being so diligient!"

OOC:  V.V., you tried to give the wand back once before, didn't you?  Sorry about that, I guess I got distracted or something.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 23, 2008)

With a look of absolute dumfoundment Capizzio stutters out, "uh....exercise?"


----------



## Scotley (Feb 23, 2008)

*Tylara*

Even Tylara seems at a loss for words this time. _Is this what it means to be an upperclassman?_ She wonders to herself.


----------



## FreeXenon (Feb 23, 2008)

*Durgeon (Male Dwarf Conjurer)*

_*grumble, grumble* ..... damnable wizards.... *grumble, grumble* ...newts..._

Durgeon grumbles out "What's next, Professor?", not liking being watched and graded in that little skirmish.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 23, 2008)

*"Oh hoi hoi hoi, Look your faces everyone! Please send a pinter here!I want this moment to be immortalized!" * Dalmock laughs. 

_PD: Do you know how hard is to make jokes in a languages that is not your owns? _


----------



## KerlanRayne (Feb 23, 2008)

Kerlan looks at the professor warily. "Exercise. Did you orchestrate the attack, or did you just send us to a location that you knew an attack would likely occur?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 24, 2008)

*Gregory Malfoy*

In a cold voice remienscent of the name "bone boy" Gregory says "I supposed failing would have meant one of us was dead or serisouly injured"


----------



## Leif (Feb 24, 2008)

"Now, Kerlan, you know that we professors can't go telling our secrets!  Gregory, how short your memory is!  Only one of you even had an attack directly on his person.  Durgeon, you are almost ready for your comprehensive examination, so I recomment that you all hit the books especially hard for the next few weeks.  And, I am glad to see that at least Dalomock has maintained a good perspective on this!"  A bemused smirk plays about Professor Grumbacher's lips as he says this.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 24, 2008)

*"As always, I'm the only one worthy here, like old tale says: 'If you want something done, send a gnome' don't really know where did this came from, but its a great advise"*


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 24, 2008)

*blink blink*

Capizzio stares owlishly for a bew seconds until books are mentioned, "Yes, test, books...much safer that. No Chance for abject humiliation there at least." he heads for his room to 'hit the books' as it were.

*blink blink*


----------



## Scotley (Feb 24, 2008)

*Tylara*

"Indeed we seem to have acquitted ourselves rather well. I think a little celebration is in order."


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 24, 2008)

*Gregoyr Malof*

Still slightly pissed at the porfessor Gregory will comment "Just dont start kissing on your boyfriend, tree hugger"


----------



## Scotley (Feb 24, 2008)

*Tylara*

"Oh Malfoy, don't be cross, next time we slay some Kobolds we'll let you make a little friend from their corpses so you won't have to feel left out if the kissing starts."


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 24, 2008)

*Gregory Malfoy*

"I have enough little friends at the manor thank you...why do you think i stay here instead of in my own room at home".....


----------



## Scotley (Feb 24, 2008)

*Tylara*

"It must be for the witty repartee."


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 24, 2008)

*Gregory Malfoy*

"Well it is certainly not for the inter species cohabitation and flirting"...Gregory seems to be pissed at the professor and as the prancing elf has gotten on his radar she seems to be the one who he has transferred it to....Gregory can be a moody bastard


----------



## Scotley (Feb 24, 2008)

*Tylara*

She smiles sweetly. "I take great comfort in that fact. Believe me Malfoy I do."


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 24, 2008)

*Gregory Malfoy*

At her last comment Gregory will just remain silent as if tiring of this game...


----------



## Scotley (Feb 24, 2008)

*Tylara*

Clearly disappointed that this sparing match is ending so abruptly, Tylara glances at the others, but seeing no obvious opening she says to Gregory. "Come on Malfoy. I'll buy you a drink and you can tell me how much you loath elves or living beings or maybe just get something to eat. Is anyone else hungry after that little battle? Does teleporting burn calories just like walking?" She places a hand on Durgeon's shoulder, "Don't try to slink away little man. I need a back up in case Malfoy tries to capitulate before we get into a really good argument again. You never let me down stud." She adds in a husky voice and pats him affectionately on top of the head.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 24, 2008)

*Gregory Malfoy*

Seeing the elf's treatment of the dwark Gregory comments "Sure why not......seeing you make google eyes at your boyfriend will most certainly make me purge my meal..."


----------



## Scotley (Feb 24, 2008)

*Tylara*

Pleased to see that she has Malfoy hooked again, Tylara pauses to be sure Professor Grumbacher doesn't have more to say before sauntering over to the students' favorite tavern.


----------



## Leif (Feb 24, 2008)

*Professor Grumbacher*

"Actually, I was just on my way to the Staff of Life as well, to get a late bite of lunch.  I won't presume to intrude upon your meal, but we can at least walk over there together, can't we?


----------



## Scotley (Feb 24, 2008)

*Tylara*

"Please walk with us professor. I for one would value some intelligent company."


----------



## KerlanRayne (Feb 25, 2008)

"You could have at least waited until the pyre was completed. If you sent us into a dangerous situation to test our abilities, it is understandable. After all, similar tests are used in many cultures. If, however, you orchestrated the attack, sending those creatures against us and expecting them to die then I would have to speak to the Adviser on the Ethical Use of Magic. I hope it doesn't come to that." Kerlan gives the professor a warning look. 

"Now," he says in a more pleasant voice to everyone there, "did someone mention food? I am hungry, I say let's go.


----------



## Leif (Feb 25, 2008)

*Professor Grumbacher*

Professor Grumbacher bristles at Kerlan's words, his extraordinarily long fingers flex, yet when he speaks, it is with the utmost serenity and calm:

"Ah-ha-ha-ha-ha, young Kerlan, always the scamp!  You obviously lack any reasonable approximation of understanding of the kobold mentality.  But I will not debate the issue with a student now, or at any time." Here, Professor Grumbacher gives Kerlan a warning look of his own, that makes Kerlan's warning look pale in comparison.  "Have a care young Master Rayne.  Oh, and, incidentally, I am the Advisor on the Ethical Use of Magic."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 26, 2008)

*growllll*

Capizzio's stomach complains noisily as he studies...

*Growellll rowelll*

the actions of the day start to catch up to the young mage reminding him of the need to eat....

*GROWELLLL!!!*

kaTHUMP! Thump! the book being read is slamed on the desk top and his comfortably proped feen are placed on the floor.

he dons his shoes and makes his way to the resturaunt where he had dined the night befor:e The Staff of Life ...

"fine stomach! i'll eat...you just better behave when i am done so i can study in peace!"

he gives a quick 'Harumph!' as he enters...


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 26, 2008)

*"Go, eat, talk, I have work to attend to." *Dalomock says leaving no time for a reply, as he turns and walks to his room.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Feb 26, 2008)

Kerlan is not intimidated by the professor's glare. "I fail to see what 'Kobold Mentality' has to do with the situation. You evaded my question before. I merely wanted reassurance that they had not been used as cannon fodder. I have no qualms about their deaths otherwise. I would also like to make sure that at least something is being done about the corpses lying in that beautiful meadow. If not, I feel I must do something myself."

"So, what else did you want to talk to us about."


----------



## Leif (Feb 26, 2008)

*Professor Grumbacher*



			
				KerlanRayne said:
			
		

> Kerlan is not intimidated by the professor's glare. "I fail to see what 'Kobold Mentality' has to do with the situation. You evaded my question before. I merely wanted reassurance that they had not been used as cannon fodder. I have no qualms about their deaths otherwise. I would also like to make sure that at least something is being done about the corpses lying in that beautiful meadow. If not, I feel I must do something myself."



"My poor, dear Kerlan, now I just told you that I would not debate this issue with a student!  But, in all fairness, It's been a frightfully distressing week for you, hasn't it?  I'll make an appointment for you to see our Whirtlestaffs Mental Health Counselor bright and early tomorrow morning.  Don't be late!"


----------



## KerlanRayne (Feb 26, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> "My poor, dear Kerlan, now I just told you that I would not debate this issue with a student!  But, in all fairness, It's been a frightfully distressing week for you, hasn't it?  I'll make an appointment for you to see our Whirtlestaffs Mental Health Counselor bright and early tomorrow morning.  Don't be late!"



OOC: OK, is this guy a jerk or does he just think that Kerlan is an idiot?


----------



## KerlanRayne (Feb 26, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> "My poor, dear Kerlan, now I just told you that I would not debate this issue with a student!  But, in all fairness, It's been a frightfully distressing week for you, hasn't it?  I'll make an appointment for you to see our Whirtlestaffs Mental Health Counselor bright and early tomorrow morning. Don't be late!"



"I will not be going to the Mental Health Counselor. I didn't ask for a debate, I just wanted an answer. Since you are so obviously evading a response I will drop the matter." Kerlan says in a conciliatory tone. With a smile on his face to everyone else he says, "Let's go eat."


----------



## Scotley (Feb 27, 2008)

*Tylara*

The elf makes her way close to Kerlan and speaks softly enough to avoid the professor's hearing. "I'm beginning to wonder if the whole thing wasn't an illusion. Remember the strange goings on last night in the common room? I think maybe they called a halt for fear we'd burn the meadow down in attempting to dispose of the illusory bodies. Our stuffy professor is doing his 'I know so much more than you' routine because he doesn't want us to figure it out. We might not take the next test seriously if we know they are using illusions. And you know their will be a next test. There always is."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 27, 2008)

}ooc{ are you guys at the restraunt?]/ooc[


----------



## Leif (Feb 27, 2008)

KerlanRayne said:
			
		

> OOC: OK, is this guy a jerk or does he just think that Kerlan is an idiot?



He's NOT a jerk.  But he knows Kerlan must be under some sort of tremendous strain if he gives a tinker's damn about kobolds!  (Kobolds are some of  the meanest, nastiest, most low-down critters out there.  Championing their cause bears no resemblance whatsoever to any worthwhile cause in existence.)

And, for those keeping score at home, you have just arrived at the Staff of Life.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Feb 27, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> He's NOT a jerk.  But he knows Kerlan must be under some sort of tremendous strain if he gives a tinker's damn about kobolds!  (Kobolds are some of  the meanest, nastiest, most low-down critters out there.  Championing their cause bears no resemblance whatsoever to any worthwhile cause in existence.)



OOC: Ahh, so he does think Kerlan is an idiot, or at least misguided. He has no problems with killing kobolds, it's just the idea of forcing them to attack with no hope of survival. It's basically the "If you begin to act like them, you become like them" dilemma. He would also think it's wrong, for instance, to pit two evil creatures against each other in an arena. It's a moot point anyway as he is dropping the matter.







			
				Leif said:
			
		

> And, for those keeping score at home, you have just arrived at the Staff of Life.



So, did the professor have anything else to say?


----------



## FreeXenon (Feb 27, 2008)

*Durgeon (Male Dwarf Conjurer)*

"And I thought I was the grumpy one." Durgeon shrugs his shoulders as they walk on. 

"There might be some spunk left in this one yet." the dwarf chuckles quietly and pats Kerlan on the shoulder.


----------



## Leif (Feb 27, 2008)

KerlanRayne said:
			
		

> OOC: Ahh, so he does think Kerlan is an idiot, or at least misguided. He has no problems with killing kobolds, it's just the idea of forcing them to attack with no hope of survival. It's basically the "If you begin to act like them, you become like them" dilemma. He would also think it's wrong, for instance, to pit two evil creatures against each other in an arena. It's a moot point anyway as he is dropping the matter.So, did the professor have anything else to say?



OOC:  How did you reach the conclusion that anyone FORCED the kobolds to attack?  They did that all on their own, as I recall.  No, nothing else to say.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Feb 27, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> OOC:  How did you reach the conclusion that anyone FORCED the kobolds to attack?  They did that all on their own, as I recall.



If you look back at the original question, you will find that's what he was asking. He figured it was either A) They were sent to a location where an attack was almost certain to happen, or B) He had orchestrated or planned the attack. If the professor had been offended and said 'No, of course not', then Kerlan would have apologized and went on his way.


----------



## Leif (Feb 27, 2008)

OOC:  But, you see, Kerlan, the Professor owes no "explanation," "justification," or what have you to the very students who are profitting from the instruction that he provides.  If you question the methods that he uses, then perhaps you should not be enrolled in the academy where he teaches?  And, by the way, I have just about reached my personal limit for this discussion.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 27, 2008)

*Gregory Malfoy*

"So professor, lets dispense with the owl  and get down to base reasons..Would you care to explain the purpose of this littel  exercise" Gregory comments


----------



## Leif (Feb 27, 2008)

"Gregory, Gregory, Gregory, we professors are not in the habit of explaining our teaching methods to our students.  Just apply yourself to the lessons presented, and, with a little effort I am sure that things will begin to clear up for you.  It may, however, take more time than you first think that it will take.  Be patient.  I will tell you this much:  it was necessary to see how you young wizards reacted to real danger and how you were able to coordinate your attacks.  I must say, that I found the coordination of your attacks to be, well, shall we say, somewhat lacking.  It appeared to me as if you had each made your spell selections without regard at all to what spells your fellow wizards had prepared.  You, of course, are free to continue in this manner for as long as you are able to live.  However, I submit to you that you may find that you have longer lives in store if you will coordinate your spell selections, each of you choosing those spells for which he is best suited and able to cast with the greatest  efficiency and power.  At your low level, you may find that it does not make a great deal of difference at this point, but if you will cultivate the habits now, then, later on, when your spell abilities have grown and developed in the areas of your concentration, you should easily find that your facility with your chosen spells greatly exceeds that of your fellows, and, likewise, your fellows will exceed your own abilities in the areas of their concentration.  Again, I say that the time to make these concentrations in your spell study is NOW, when it seems to make little difference, because it is through the continued application of small additions that great power will one day result.  Trust me on this."


----------



## Leif (Mar 5, 2008)

*Whirtlestaffs Wizards Academy, Take Two*

OOC:  Incidentally, if anyone has doubts about the selection of a wizardly specialty, or lack thereof, amnesty is hereby granted on a limited basis, so that you can make these changes to your characters.  Please, please, please, do not do so blindly!  Discuss the matter among yourselves in the OOC thread, and wow me with your awesome plan!

You have all graduated from Whirtlestaffs, which is how you became wizards in the first place.  But now you have all been doing some graduate study, and maybe doing a little bit of teaching on the side, because you did not have a Court Wizard position waiting for you upon graduation.  This is often the way that freelance wizards get their start after Whirtlestaffs, so it's just par for the course, and there is no stigma attached at all.  You have all become friends during your time at Whirtlestaffs, and you have made a semi-commitment to each other to continue your association for as long as possible, each of you agreeing to "share the wealth" as much as possible to spread the good fortune that may be visited upon one of you to the greater good of the group.

There have been rumors circulating lately that Prince Yrel, from a nearby kindgdom is expected to arrive soon at Whirtlestaffs with a proposition for some lucky wizards......


----------



## Leif (Mar 10, 2008)

At last the day arrives, and Prince Yrel is escorted into Whirtlestaffs.  The campus rumor mill, which has been churning over-time for some time now, has produced a persistent supposition that Prince Yrel seeks to hire some wizards to investigate the disappearance of his Mage-Advisor.

Prince Yrel is a young Eldarin ruler from Hal-a-Tsarey, and it is widely known that his kingdom is quite unusual among the Eladrin because they have far less than the usual number of supermatural abilities for Eladrin.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 10, 2008)

*Tylara*

Somewhat reluctantly, Tylara abondons her usual attire for wizardly robes and prepares to meet Yrel. She stops by the library to read up on Hal-a-Tsarey before the meeting.


----------



## Leif (Mar 10, 2008)

*Tylara's reading....*

Hal-a-Tsarey is the city of the Tsarey Eladrin (Ghaele).  They are known for their widely sought-after and highly prized jewelry and carved gemstones (from very small, intricately carved stones, to large, 100-carat-plus stones carved with bas relief cameos and other images), but they are considered magic-poor among the Eladrin, having few, or even sometimes none, of the special qualities normally associated with the Ghaele Eladrin.  There is really no indication about why this is so, but it appears not always to have been the case.


----------



## Leif (Mar 18, 2008)

*Thread Ended*

Sorry, I'll try to do a better job sometime later.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 20, 2008)

*siiiigggghhhhh......*


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 24, 2008)

*bump*


----------

